# Senator Cory Booker introduces bill to legalize marijuana all across America



## basquebromance

i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!

Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws


----------



## EvilCat Breath

A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

State's rights and Booker is an asshat


----------



## MindWars

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!



Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.


----------



## JimBowie1958

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws


Pot should be legalized and ASAP.


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws


Just because someone is on the wrong side of the political divide doesn't mean they are _always_ wrong.  In this case, I support the legalization of Marijuana nation wide.


----------



## Divine Wind

SassyIrishLass said:


> State's rights and Booker is an asshat


Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.


----------



## miketx

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


Pot is not habit forming. Next lie please.


----------



## WillowTree

Important stuff!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.

I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone


----------



## WillowTree

MindWars said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
Click to expand...

You make too many assumptions! But, drug addicts that manipulate to get those prescribed opioids are going to make it super difficult for those who really need it to get it. The politicians are fixin to go apeshit over it.


----------



## Divine Wind

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone


The same if they flunk an alcohol test.  

I, too, am employed in an occupation which uses drug and alcohol testing.  The key is to not use either illegally.


----------



## MindWars

WillowTree said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make too many assumptions! But, drug addicts that manipulate to get those prescribed opioids are going to make it super difficult for those who really need it to get it. The politicians are fixin to go apeshit over it.
Click to expand...



But yeah you do have a point


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....

/sarcasm

Useless tools running our country


----------



## Nosmo King

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


Marijuana is not addictive.


----------



## Nosmo King

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country


The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.

Frankly, I don't see a down side.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.


----------



## Nosmo King

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
Click to expand...

What a pity you cannot fathom multitasking.  Tax breaks for millionaire isn't important.  Eliminating health care for millions of Americans isn't important.  Spending billions on a wall isn't important.

Creating,jobs and enhancing revenues is important.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
Click to expand...

Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.   

Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you cannot fathom multitasking.  Tax breaks for millionaire isn't important.  Eliminating health care for millions of Americans isn't important.  Spending billions on a wall isn't important.
> 
> Creating,jobs and enhancing revenues is important.
Click to expand...

Jobs can't be created for addicts.   They don't show up.  They show up and can't work.

No country can exist if a large percentage of the population is on drugs.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

SassyIrishLass said:


> State's rights and Booker is an asshat



States rights is exactly what this legislation supports. This would lift the federal ban. So if you truly support the Constitution and the 10th Amendment like you people claim to you should be supporting Booker's legislation


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!



Marijuana is not an addicting drug, retard


----------



## sealybobo

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


Pots already a fabric of our society. I prefer it stay illegal. I'm a modern day moonshiner.


----------



## sealybobo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not an addicting drug, retard
Click to expand...

It really is ridiculous I can't go buy a pack of Marlboro Fatty's for $20. Imagine 20 cigarettes size joints for $1 a joint.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The government should be less involved in the lives and destinies of addicts.  Stop giving them medical care.  Don't arrest anyone who is defending themselves against someone high on drugs.  A simple tox screen of the deceased would justify even deadly force.

This rehab and narcan nonsense has to stop.


----------



## Lewdog

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
Click to expand...



Carrie Nation


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not an addicting drug, retard
Click to expand...

Then no one is concerned about giving it up.


----------



## Lewdog

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country




It's a huge deal.  The Criminal Justice system all across the country is full dealing with so many non-violent offenders.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Oh those peaceful non violent pot heads. 

This was Texas.  Why wasn't this man armed and his attackers leaking?

DART Passenger Jumped, Beaten After Asking Group To Stop Smoking


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

MindWars said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
Click to expand...

Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you cannot fathom multitasking.  Tax breaks for millionaire isn't important.  Eliminating health care for millions of Americans isn't important.  Spending billions on a wall isn't important.
> 
> Creating,jobs and enhancing revenues is important.
Click to expand...

Multi tasking? Are you fucking retarded? The morons in DC can't do ANYTHING let alone multitask lol
All these morons want to do is investigate each other endlessly. 

Stupid potheads want to focus on drugs instead


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not an addicting drug, retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then no one is concerned about giving it up.
Click to expand...


Typical fascist response


----------



## Tuatara

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not an addicting drug, retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then no one is concerned about giving it up.
Click to expand...

Giving it up. Thousands of people everyday give it up, or stop smoking it. Just like the thousands who give up meat, dairy, fatty foods, sugars, alcohol, gluten, MSG...etc everyday. Really educate yourself.


----------



## there4eyeM

Some people still separate alcohol from 'drugs'?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Might as well, the entire country either wants to be high on pot, or prescription drugs.
Goddamn losers.


----------



## Toro

Legalize it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



Why him?

It does need to be decriminalized. I'm thinking Cory Booker can't make a strong case for ..anything, though.


----------



## initforme

dad too has equally bad effects in health but nobody wants to outlaw it.


----------



## initforme

I meant fast food has a horrible effect on people but we don't ban it.  Its chock full of preservatives and sugars and sodium.  Its downright frightening.  But banning it isnt the answer.  Eating it perhaps once a month should be ok.  But we criminalize those who light up a joint now and then.  for what?


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oh those peaceful non violent pot heads.
> 
> This was Texas.  Why wasn't this man armed and his attackers leaking?
> 
> DART Passenger Jumped, Beaten After Asking Group To Stop Smoking




Oh my God you are so right!  Wait you found one?  Good for you.  Jesus you people are dense.  So now 0.000000000001% of marijuana related crimes were violent.


----------



## JimBowie1958

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.


Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.


----------



## JimBowie1958

initforme said:


> I meant fast food has a horrible effect on people but we don't ban it.  Its chock full of preservatives and sugars and sodium.  Its downright frightening.  But banning it isnt the answer.  Eating it perhaps once a month should be ok.  But we criminalize those who light up a joint now and then.  for what?


If big corporations could dominate the pot industry, it would be legalized within two weeks and they would be saturating the air waves with pot commercials to the point 90% of the public would recommend it to everyone and let their kids smoke it too.


----------



## WillowTree

Nosmo King said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
Click to expand...

Is the drug safe or harmful?


----------



## WillowTree

JimBowie1958 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant fast food has a horrible effect on people but we don't ban it.  Its chock full of preservatives and sugars and sodium.  Its downright frightening.  But banning it isnt the answer.  Eating it perhaps once a month should be ok.  But we criminalize those who light up a joint now and then.  for what?
> 
> 
> 
> If big corporations could dominate the pot industry, it would be legalized within two weeks and they would be saturating the air waves with pot commercials to the point 90% of the public would recommend it to everyone and let their kids smoke it too.
Click to expand...

Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?


----------



## JimBowie1958

WillowTree said:


> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?


My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.

And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant. 

Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?  

No one puts tar in joints.


----------



## Fang

It'll never make it past Trumps desk. Nice political move by Booker I guess.


----------



## martybegan

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



Overreach. Treat it like alcohol and let the States decide to legalize it or not.


----------



## martybegan

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
Click to expand...


We accept any Nation but Carrie.


----------



## martybegan

JimBowie1958 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
Click to expand...


Plus one can get vaporizers for smoking pot, just like for smoking tobacco/nicotine, which basically eliminates the main hazards involved.


----------



## Lewdog

martybegan said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus one can get vaporizers for smoking pot, just like for smoking tobacco/nicotine, which basically eliminates the main hazards involved.
Click to expand...



If it were legalized, and I was in a position that I could try it, I would do the edibles and not smoke.  Of course I wouldn't want the ones that get you high with THC, I'd want the string that is just for pain, to replace the medicine I take for my fucked up back.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


Didn't bother the pharmaceutical industry, or the doctors, or the dollar..Not to mention the pharmacists...


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is not habit forming. Next lie please.
Click to expand...

It is if a girl you get high gives you sexual favors and she has to have it to give you those favors and you like run out and become desperate...


----------



## martybegan

Lewdog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus one can get vaporizers for smoking pot, just like for smoking tobacco/nicotine, which basically eliminates the main hazards involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were legalized, and I was in a position that I could try it, I would do the edibles and not smoke.  Of course I wouldn't want the ones that get you high with THC, I'd want the string that is just for pain, to replace the medicine I take for my fucked up back.
Click to expand...


have to be careful with edibles, a much different high and can be debilitating to some not use to it or unsure of a proper dose.

You aren't going to die, but you either may not be able to walk, or may curl up in a ball thinking you will be high FOREVER AND EVER and you will never salivate again.


----------



## The Derp

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



About fucking time.


----------



## The Derp

Moonglow said:


> It is if a girl you get high gives you sexual favors and she has to have it to give you those favors and you like run out and become desperate...



Is that what you think people who smoke pot do?


----------



## Moonglow

The Derp said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is if a girl you get high gives you sexual favors and she has to have it to give you those favors and you like run out and become desperate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think people who smoke pot do?
Click to expand...

I am sure there is a very small percentage that do, or did....Maybe it was love....romancing the bone...The usual stuff...


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
Click to expand...

An alcoholic is an alcoholic 100% of the time.  I fail to see the difference.

More importantly is the concept of individualism versus the authoritarian assholes who seek to dictate how Americans should live, think and believe.  We, the People has a right of self-determination.  The only time government assholes should become involved is when the rights of one person conflict with the rights of another.  Example, it's one thing for a person to poison themselves with drug and/or alcohol, it's another for them to act as a doctor when doing so or driving a car.  

A dictator is a dictator regardless if they are Left Wing or Right Wing.


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oh those peaceful non violent pot heads.
> 
> This was Texas.  Why wasn't this man armed and his attackers leaking?
> 
> DART Passenger Jumped, Beaten After Asking Group To Stop Smoking


No one was ever beaten up by drunks?  No fights, shooting or fatal car accidents were alcohol was a factor.  Are you seeking to ban alcohol too?


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you cannot fathom multitasking.  Tax breaks for millionaire isn't important.  Eliminating health care for millions of Americans isn't important.  Spending billions on a wall isn't important.
> 
> Creating,jobs and enhancing revenues is important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jobs can't be created for addicts.   They don't show up.  They show up and can't work.
> 
> No country can exist if a large percentage of the population is on drugs.
Click to expand...

Like drunks?


----------



## Divine Wind

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
Click to expand...

Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?


----------



## Lewdog

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those peaceful non violent pot heads.
> 
> This was Texas.  Why wasn't this man armed and his attackers leaking?
> 
> DART Passenger Jumped, Beaten After Asking Group To Stop Smoking
> 
> 
> 
> No one was ever beaten up by drunks?  No fights, shooting or fatal car accidents were alcohol was a factor.  Are you seeking to ban alcohol too?
Click to expand...



Yep and we need to ban paper, because it is dangerous.

New Jersey man almost dies from paper cut after developing sepsis | Daily Mail Online


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
Click to expand...

Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent? 

If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.


----------



## WillowTree

JimBowie1958 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
Click to expand...

I have read that one marijuana cigarette does as much damage to a lung as an entire package of cigs. And it is not only cancer but the damage done to the alveoli which leads to copd and emphysema!


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
Click to expand...

No, I'm pointing out your hypocrisy in just saying "No!" to drugs, yet you have no problem with alcohol and alcoholics.

BTW, attacking someone is a crime, high, drunk or not.


----------



## Divine Wind

WillowTree said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read that one marijuana cigarette does as much damage to a lung as an entire package of cigs. And it is not only cancer but the damage done to the alveoli which leads to copd and emphysema!
Click to expand...

Two words:  Magic Brownies. 

Regardless, the Federal government should not be dictating to people how to live, what to believe and what they should think.


----------



## WillowTree

From the American lung association.


Beyond just what's in the smoke alone, marijuana is typically smoked differently than tobacco. Marijuana smokers tend to inhale more deeply and hold their breath longer than cigarette smokers, which leads to a greater exposure per breath to tar.8

Secondhand marijuana smoke contains many of the same toxins and carcinogens found in directly inhaled marijuana smoke, in similar amounts if not more.5 While there is no data on the health consequences of breathing secondhand marijuana smoke, there is concern that it could cause harmful health effects, especially among vulnerable children in the home. Additional research on the health effects of secondhand marijuana smoke is needed.




Marijuana and Lung Health


----------



## WillowTree

Divine.Wind said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read that one marijuana cigarette does as much damage to a lung as an entire package of cigs. And it is not only cancer but the damage done to the alveoli which leads to copd and emphysema!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two words:  Magic Brownies.
> 
> Regardless, the Federal government should not be dictating to people how to live, what to believe and what they should think.
Click to expand...

Well, since the push is on for single payer maybe they should!


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
Click to expand...



You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm pointing out your hypocrisy in just saying "No!" to drugs, yet you have no problem with alcohol and alcoholics.
> 
> BTW, attacking someone is a crime, high, drunk or not.
Click to expand...

If that was your point you missed by a mile.  Dump the alcoholics in with the druggies.

Attacking someone is a crime.   The man should have been armed and take care of the problem then and there.


----------



## TNHarley

No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
Click to expand...

pot smokers are violent killers?......oh geez...lol.....these alcoholics sure are funny....


----------



## Nosmo King

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
Click to expand...

Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?


----------



## WillowTree

Nosmo King said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
Click to expand...

Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TNHarley said:


> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.


I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.


----------



## Nosmo King

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
Click to expand...

If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?

The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.

The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
Click to expand...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Nosmo King said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
Click to expand...

All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.

Don't bar anyone from taking anything.

End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned. 
Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.

Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost


----------



## TNHarley

Tipsycatlover said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
Click to expand...

weird how that isnt illegal, isnt it?


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird how that isnt illegal, isnt it?
Click to expand...

Neither is hemlock, but poppy is...


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
Click to expand...



Oh you found 2 marijuana related articles.  Only 4,998 more to go.  Please tell me you aren't really this stupid and you are just being stubborn because you are a prude about pot.  I don't smoke pot or do any drugs, but even I know doing pot is a non-violent offense.  We talked about it over and over and over in my college course about Alcohol and the law, and in many other courses.


----------



## Nosmo King

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
Click to expand...

Hey!  We're talking about legalizing marijuana here!  Get it?
  Marijuana, not opioids!


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> 
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you found 2 marijuana related articles.  Only 4,998 more to go.  Please tell me you aren't really this stupid and you are just being stubborn because you are a prude about pot.  I don't smoke pot or do any drugs, but even I know doing pot is a non-violent offense.  We talked about it over and over and over in my college course about Alcohol and the law, and in many other courses.
Click to expand...

Read the info or not. I don't care! Got it?


----------



## WillowTree

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
Click to expand...

They should be banned from driving


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
Click to expand...

Sometimes we eat crackers or cereal...Muffins if we must and plenty of peanut butter, yeah, I've killed a few jars of peanut butter....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
Click to expand...


*Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*


The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”

Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.

Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)

*Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
*In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
*Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
*In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.

Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.

*Is Marijuana Addictive?*





Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.


Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help


----------



## Moonglow

DigitalDrifter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
Click to expand...

About 10% is the average for addicts in other categories like food, sex, alcohol, cigarettes, etc...So it is not surprising...But i go without weed and do not feel the desire to smoke nearly as bad as stopping the use of cola...


----------



## JimBowie1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
Click to expand...



I tend to consider 'hooked' to be very different from physical addiction.

I am hooked on Skyrim, but I am not physically addicted to it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
Click to expand...

how do you know?.....


----------



## Divine Wind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
Click to expand...

True there are more important issues, but this isn't just about people  getting high.  Pot is big business and, consequently, big taxes.  

$1 Billion In Marijuana Taxes Is Addictive To State Governors
_States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.

The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect.
States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.

The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect._


----------



## WillowTree

Divine.Wind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True there are more important issues, but this isn't just about people  getting high.  Pot is big business and, consequently, big taxes.
> 
> $1 Billion In Marijuana Taxes Is Addictive To State Governors
> _States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.
> 
> The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect.
> States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.
> 
> The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect._
Click to expand...

They tax the shit out of cigarette smokers too!


----------



## Camp

JimBowie1958 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws
> 
> 
> 
> Pot should be legalized and ASAP.
Click to expand...

Far out. Groovy, man.


----------



## Divine Wind

Fang said:


> It'll never make it past Trumps desk. Nice political move by Booker I guess.


Why not?  Do you think he's an authoritarian asshole?  

President Trump declared he'd veto the Russian sanctions bill before he signed it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> ...Attacking someone is a crime.   The man should have been armed and take care of the problem then and there.


Correct.  So what does this have to do with legalizing pot?  Drunk or high, if a person attacks another, it's a crime.


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> *Don't bar anyone from taking anything.*
> ..


Correct.  Don't want to be like Nanny State Liberals, do we?


----------



## WillowTree

Correct! Make Mexico happy. Import their drugs! That's a good plan!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?.....
Click to expand...

Foxglove is a well known poisonous plant.  Which doesn't mean potheads shouldn't give it a try.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foxglove is a well known poisonous plant.  Which doesn't mean potheads shouldn't give it a try.
Click to expand...

you said its a high to die for....how would you know?...


----------



## Borillar

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
Click to expand...

Then why not legalize it and free up law enforcement to focus on things that matter, like violent crimes and theft.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foxglove is a well known poisonous plant.  Which doesn't mean potheads shouldn't give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said its a high to die for....how would you know?...
Click to expand...

A suggestion to druggies that they should try a "flower".    After all if flowers are harmless,  branch out a little.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Attacking someone is a crime.   The man should have been armed and take care of the problem then and there.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  So what does this have to do with legalizing pot?  Drunk or high, if a person attacks another, it's a crime.
Click to expand...

Take care of the problem 9n the spot.


----------



## Vastator

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
Click to expand...

Silly woman was railing against her only chance of ever getting laid. How ironic...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What's ironic is that everything the prohibitionists said would happen,  did happen.  Broken families, destroyed lives, uncontrolled alcoholism.  Worst of all, the way alcoholics have become younger and younger.

So, they were right all along.


----------



## Nosmo King

As it is right now, with the exception of states where the marijuana situation is legalized, you can buy marijuana from a dealer whose supply is from a drug cartel.  No taxes are collected.   It can be sold near schools and playgrounds and parks.  It can be tainted with hazardous chemicals.  The quality can be substandard.

With legalization nationwide the cartels trafficking in pot would be out of business.  Regulations concerning sales and quality would be in place.  Our prison population would not balloon with non violent pot users and sellers.  And most importantly, jobs would be created, entrepreneurs would have the chance at building their own businesses, banks would be able to loan money for those businesses and taxes would be collected.

Arguments about the effect on society must be tempered by the fact that there are many pot users right now.  The only downside with those users is the current laws.  We should remember the lessons Prohibition taught us.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> What's ironic is that everything the prohibitionists said would happen,  did happen.  Broken families, destroyed lives, uncontrolled alcoholism.  Worst of all, the way alcoholics have become younger and younger.
> 
> So, they were right all along.


And it would happen even if booze was illegal...


----------



## Divine Wind

Vastator said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly woman was railing against her only chance of ever getting laid. How ironic...
Click to expand...

She probably only believed in having sex for procreation...and never for pleasure.


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> What's ironic is that everything the prohibitionists said would happen,  did happen.  Broken families, destroyed lives, uncontrolled alcoholism.  Worst of all, the way alcoholics have become younger and younger.
> 
> So, they were right all along.


Disagreed.  Face it, Tipsy, you're a Liberal.  Your attitude believes that if we banned all guns there'd be no violence and no suicides.


----------



## Papageorgio

I am all for the legalization of marijuana. I would never smoke it, I think that would be a real stupid idea, just like I think smoking cigarettes is stupid. 

Lots of ways to consume marijuana, there are medical benefits, especially the CBD. It helps the person deal with chronic pain without getting the high THC produces. Marijuana helps with nausea, a common side effect in chemotherapy. It also has been linked to slowing certain cancers. 

Now, which is worse, opioid painkillers with many short and long term side effects or marijuana. Which is worse doing chemotherapy or marijuana? 

There is a physiological addiction to marijuana and there is the physical addiction to opioids that doctors have prescribed and is now a major epidemic in our nation. 

There are side effects with excessive marijuana use, however once you stop using it, symptoms go away. 

With anything, excess is bad moderation is what we strive for.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Not if they are well made.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a flower to be a controlled substance. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been encouraging potheads to smoke, eat, or drink foxglove in a tea for years.  It's a flower and a high to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foxglove is a well known poisonous plant.  Which doesn't mean potheads shouldn't give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said its a high to die for....how would you know?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A suggestion to druggies that they should try a "flower".    After all if flowers are harmless,  branch out a little.
Click to expand...

why wont you answer that simple question i asked?....how do you know its a high to die for?........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nosmo King said:


> Asmit is right now, with the exception of state's where the marijuana situation is legalized, you can buy marijuana from a dealer whose supply is from a drug cartel.  No taxes are collected.   It can be sold near schools and playgrounds and parks.  It can be tainted with hazardous chemicals.  The quality can be substandard.
> 
> With legalization nationwide the cartels trafficking in pot would be out of business.  Regulations concerning sales and quality would be in place.  Our prison population would not balloon with non violent pot users and sellers.  And most importantly, jobs would be created, entrepreneurs would have the chance at building their own businesses, banks would be able to loan money for those businesses and taxes would be collected.
> 
> Arguments about the effect on society must be tempered by the fact that there are many pot users right now.  The only downside with those users is the current laws.  We should remember the lessons Prohibition taught us.



You forgot less need for law enforcement.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
Click to expand...

Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
Click to expand...

Where did I say addiction means _ban_?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Lewdog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
Click to expand...

Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 10% is the average for addicts in other categories like food, sex, alcohol, cigarettes, etc...So it is not surprising...But i go without weed and do not feel the desire to smoke nearly as bad as stopping the use of cola...
Click to expand...

Then don't push the lie that it's not addictive.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Nosmo King said:


> As it is right now, with the exception of states where the marijuana situation is legalized, you can buy marijuana from a dealer whose supply is from a drug cartel.  No taxes are collected.   It can be sold near schools and playgrounds and parks.  It can be tainted with hazardous chemicals.  The quality can be substandard.
> 
> With legalization nationwide the cartels trafficking in pot would be out of business.  Regulations concerning sales and quality would be in place.  Our prison population would not balloon with non violent pot users and sellers.  And most importantly, jobs would be created, entrepreneurs would have the chance at building their own businesses, banks would be able to loan money for those businesses and taxes would be collected.
> 
> Arguments about the effect on society must be tempered by the fact that there are many pot users right now.  The only downside with those users is the current laws.  We should remember the lessons Prohibition taught us.


No amount of legalization is going to change any of that.


----------



## Borillar

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's ironic is that everything the prohibitionists said would happen,  did happen.  Broken families, destroyed lives, uncontrolled alcoholism.  Worst of all, the way alcoholics have become younger and younger.
> 
> So, they were right all along.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Face it, Tipsy, you're a Liberal.  Your attitude believes that if we banned all guns there'd be no violence and no suicides.
Click to expand...

She isn't liberal in any way. She's a typical nanny state social conservative, worried that somewhere, somehow, someone is experiencing happiness.


----------



## xband

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



KUDOS for Senator Booker! He needs a wheel barrel to haul his balls around to stand up against the establishment.


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 10% is the average for addicts in other categories like food, sex, alcohol, cigarettes, etc...So it is not surprising...But i go without weed and do not feel the desire to smoke nearly as bad as stopping the use of cola...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't push the lie that it's not addictive.
Click to expand...

Show me where I did...


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
Click to expand...

Man, you must be high thinking crap like that..


----------



## initforme

if one is for liberty and freedom why would you oppose legalisation as long as it's treated like alcohol?  If a person wants to light up at home and relax after a long days work where is the harm?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother the pharmaceutical industry, or the doctors, or the dollar..Not to mention the pharmacists...
Click to expand...

And a person has a better chance in life smoking pot rather than being an alcoholic or opioid addict.

People have managed their alcoholism or opioid addiction by smoking pot instead.


----------



## Nosmo King

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it is right now, with the exception of states where the marijuana situation is legalized, you can buy marijuana from a dealer whose supply is from a drug cartel.  No taxes are collected.   It can be sold near schools and playgrounds and parks.  It can be tainted with hazardous chemicals.  The quality can be substandard.
> 
> With legalization nationwide the cartels trafficking in pot would be out of business.  Regulations concerning sales and quality would be in place.  Our prison population would not balloon with non violent pot users and sellers.  And most importantly, jobs would be created, entrepreneurs would have the chance at building their own businesses, banks would be able to loan money for those businesses and taxes would be collected.
> 
> Arguments about the effect on society must be tempered by the fact that there are many pot users right now.  The only downside with those users is the current laws.  We should remember the lessons Prohibition taught us.
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of legalization is going to change any of that.
Click to expand...

I laid out my case.  Convince me I'm wrong.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
Click to expand...

can you prove that?.....just asking....


----------



## Divine Wind

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
Click to expand...

There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## EvilCat Breath

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother the pharmaceutical industry, or the doctors, or the dollar..Not to mention the pharmacists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a person has a better chance in life smoking pot rather than being an alcoholic or opioid addict.
> 
> People have managed their alcoholism or opioid addiction by smoking pot instead.
Click to expand...

You realize how bizarre that statement is, don't you?

Winos have managed their wino addiction by drinking Jagermeister instead.   Percoset addicts have been cured of percoset addiction by turning to heroin instead.   

Turning to another form of drug addiction does NOT manage drug addiction.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Once marijuana is legalized, the next fight is over increasing the number of users and growing market share.  This means the necessity of more drug addicts.  Start those kids as early as five to be users (to make them feel good) and they will be lifelong users no matter how short that life is.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tipsycatlover said:


> Turning to another form of drug addiction does NOT manage drug addiction.


There are many forms of addiction and most of us suffer from one or another addiction, whether it is drugs, sports, politics, gossip[, etc.

Moving from one addiction to a less harmful addiction is an improvement whether you realize it or not.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tipsycatlover said:


> Once marijuana is legalized, the next fight is over increasing the number of users and growing market share.  This means the necessity of more drug addicts.  Start those kids as early as five to be users (to make them feel good) and they will be lifelong users no matter how short that life is.


And people used to say the same thing about legalizing the demon alcohol and Wild West gun chaos scenarios.

I think we can trust the vast majority of people to manage their own lives without idiots inside the Beltway telling them how to live.


----------



## xyz

There are a lot of states where it's still illegal.

I thought this was interesting article:
Alabama authorities hunt prisoner still at large after peanut butter jailbreak
no comment on the peanut butter, but some of his charges included "paraphernalia".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 10% is the average for addicts in other categories like food, sex, alcohol, cigarettes, etc...So it is not surprising...But i go without weed and do not feel the desire to smoke nearly as bad as stopping the use of cola...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't push the lie that it's not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I did...
Click to expand...

Read your first response. You must be high on pot.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you must be high thinking crap like that..
Click to expand...

It's reality. _You're_ high.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
Click to expand...

Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
Click to expand...

They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
Click to expand...

you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Once marijuana is legalized, the next fight is over increasing the number of users and growing market share.  This means the necessity of more drug addicts.  Start those kids as early as five to be users (to make them feel good) and they will be lifelong users no matter how short that life is.


Just like alcohol!   

I've lived in dry counties that some used the exact same argument when voting on whether or not to legalize alcohol.


----------



## Divine Wind

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.
Click to expand...

Why did you let them in your car?   Why not drive them over to the nearest police car or station?


----------



## Moonglow

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you must be high thinking crap like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's reality. _You're_ high.
Click to expand...


I am now that the work day is done...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once marijuana is legalized, the next fight is over increasing the number of users and growing market share.  This means the necessity of more drug addicts.  Start those kids as early as five to be users (to make them feel good) and they will be lifelong users no matter how short that life is.
> 
> 
> 
> And people used to say the same thing about legalizing the demon alcohol and Wild West gun chaos scenarios.
> 
> I think we can trust the vast majority of people to manage their own lives without idiots inside the Beltway telling them how to live.
Click to expand...

Then stop helping them.  Why do we give them medical care?  Why trouble with rehab and why prosecute anyone that uses self defense against them.   Put the addicts back in the same position they were in before there were any laws against using.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
Click to expand...

One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you let them in your car?   Why not drive them over to the nearest police car or station?
Click to expand...

It emanated from their car into mine.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Moonglow said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you must be high thinking crap like that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's reality. _You're_ high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am now that the work day is done...
Click to expand...

As long as you keep it to yourself...


----------



## Lewdog

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you let them in your car?   Why not drive them over to the nearest police car or station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It emanated from their car into mine.
Click to expand...



Quit driving around in the hood looking for street walkers.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Lewdog said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you let them in your car?   Why not drive them over to the nearest police car or station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It emanated from their car into mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit driving around in the hood looking for street walkers.
Click to expand...

I live in the 'hood. $73k median income, mostly black, entirely ghetto, middle class 'hood. 
I was here first.


----------



## BulletProof

xband said:


> KUDOS for Senator Booker! He needs a wheel barrel to haul his balls around to stand up against the establishment.



Booker is jut a racist PoS.  It doesn't take courage to introduce a bill to deschedule pot when most Americans support some form of legalizing.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
Click to expand...

and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
Click to expand...

Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
You need to progress a little.


----------



## jillian

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



why would you eve3r have called a brilliant Rhodes scholar, Stanford grad and great mayor and senator "crazy" anything?

rightwingnuts are wackjobs.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> 
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
Click to expand...

if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part? I have musician friends who do all they can to sneak their pot aboard cruise ships and airplanes. That's an addict.
> 
> 
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> 
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
Click to expand...

i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...


----------



## Divine Wind

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should look up what an addict is....i dont think tipsies definition is it....
> 
> 
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
Click to expand...

Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.


----------



## The Derp

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.



First of all, who the fuck are you to judge?  

Second of all, who are these potheads you are talking about?  

Thirdly, what do you care if someone smokes weed or needs it to cope with things like PTSD (like veterans...you judging them too?) and/or cancer?  It's not your judgment to make, anymore than it's my judgement to make that anyone who can't leave the house without  putting a cross around their neck is mentally unhinged or addicted to delusional faith.  And faith has killed a shitload more people and is responsible for more despair than marijuana _*will ever be*_.




RoshawnMarkwees said:


> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.



You regret smoking weed 45 years ago?  Yeesh.  Get over yourself.  Weed has changed a lot in the last 40 years.  Why do you regret smoking weed 45 years ago?????  That makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Divine.Wind said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
Click to expand...

like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....


----------



## Divine Wind

Harry Dresden said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> 
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....
Click to expand...

Some will, but there'll be less of them.  Less Meth heads and criminals too.  

Abortion and crime: who should you believe? - Freakonomics


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> One who becomes physiologically or psychologically dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
Click to expand...

Well, that's you. You're not everybody.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

The Derp said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, who the fuck are you to judge?
> 
> Second of all, who are these potheads you are talking about?
> 
> Thirdly, what do you care if someone smokes weed or needs it to cope with things like PTSD (like veterans...you judging them too?) and/or cancer?  It's not your judgment to make, anymore than it's my judgement to make that anyone who can't leave the house without  putting a cross around their neck is mentally unhinged or addicted to delusional faith.  And faith has killed a shitload more people and is responsible for more despair than marijuana _*will ever be*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You regret smoking weed 45 years ago?  Yeesh.  Get over yourself.  Weed has changed a lot in the last 40 years.  Why do you regret smoking weed 45 years ago?????  That makes no fucking sense.
Click to expand...

You're pretty slow so I'll stick to the simpler point of the discussion and that is the falsehood that pot is not addictive for everyone.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Weed, its another human "right".......... lol


----------



## Harry Dresden

Divine.Wind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some will, but there'll be less of them.  Less Meth heads and criminals too.
> 
> Abortion and crime: who should you believe? - Freakonomics
Click to expand...

and how do you know there will be less of them?...


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and so someone who is trying to smuggle his stash on board is an addict?.....if you say so roshan....we used to hide joints on us going into the LA Forum to see a concert,and none of us were addicts.....turn off Reefer Madness its not a factual movie.....
> 
> 
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's you. You're not everybody.
Click to expand...

thats true im not everybody,but i bet i am like most everybody....


----------



## Divine Wind

Harry Dresden said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some will, but there'll be less of them.  Less Meth heads and criminals too.
> 
> Abortion and crime: who should you believe? - Freakonomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and how do you know there will be less of them?...
Click to expand...

Didn't read the link, didja? 

Besides the info there's the fact more poor have unwanted birth for a few different reasons. 

The Gap In Rates of Unplanned Births Between the Richest and Poorest Women
_A 2011 study from the Brookings Institution estimated that healthcare costs for unintended pregnancies and resulting births total about $12 billion in tax-payer dollars each year through government-subsidized medical-care programs like Medicaid and Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP). Studies have found that these pregnancies can negatively impact educational attainment for mothers. A 2010 paper from Boston University suggests that unplanned pregnancies and births can be detrimental to a woman’s economic status and income, and can reduce the probability of labor-force participation by as much as 25 percent._


----------



## Divine Wind

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reefer Madness. There you go down the ultra-con, regressive, stuck-in-the-70's road. You're about 50 years backwards.
> When someone can't hit the road or leave the house without making sure they have their dope with them, they're an addict. Just like when I smoked cigarettes.
> You need to progress a little.
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's you. You're not everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true im not everybody,but i bet i am like most everybody....
Click to expand...

Why do you think so?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Divine.Wind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some will, but there'll be less of them.  Less Meth heads and criminals too.
> 
> Abortion and crime: who should you believe? - Freakonomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and how do you know there will be less of them?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't read the link, didja?
> 
> Besides the info there's the fact more poor have unwanted birth for a few different reasons.
> 
> The Gap In Rates of Unplanned Births Between the Richest and Poorest Women
> _A 2011 study from the Brookings Institution estimated that healthcare costs for unintended pregnancies and resulting births total about $12 billion in tax-payer dollars each year through government-subsidized medical-care programs like Medicaid and Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP). Studies have found that these pregnancies can negatively impact educational attainment for mothers. A 2010 paper from Boston University suggests that unplanned pregnancies and births can be detrimental to a woman’s economic status and income, and can reduce the probability of labor-force participation by as much as 25 percent._
> View attachment 142097
Click to expand...

so are you one who thinks only poor people do drugs?....only people from broken families?...


----------



## Divine Wind

Harry Dresden said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we need cheap and easily accessible abortion....to prevent overrunning the country with idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> like the non aborted wont grow up and choose to smoke pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some will, but there'll be less of them.  Less Meth heads and criminals too.
> 
> Abortion and crime: who should you believe? - Freakonomics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and how do you know there will be less of them?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't read the link, didja?
> 
> Besides the info there's the fact more poor have unwanted birth for a few different reasons.
> 
> The Gap In Rates of Unplanned Births Between the Richest and Poorest Women
> _A 2011 study from the Brookings Institution estimated that healthcare costs for unintended pregnancies and resulting births total about $12 billion in tax-payer dollars each year through government-subsidized medical-care programs like Medicaid and Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP). Studies have found that these pregnancies can negatively impact educational attainment for mothers. A 2010 paper from Boston University suggests that unplanned pregnancies and births can be detrimental to a woman’s economic status and income, and can reduce the probability of labor-force participation by as much as 25 percent._
> View attachment 142097
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you one who thinks only poor people do drugs?....only people from broken families?...
Click to expand...

No and No.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Divine.Wind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever smoked pot you would know just because you want to get high at a concert or bring some smoke on vacation you are not an addict....you would know this if you actually smoked the stuff....but then you are the guy who says getting a whiff of pot outside is detrimental for you.....i think you are the guy who needs to progress a little
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's you. You're not everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true im not everybody,but i bet i am like most everybody....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think so?
Click to expand...

 experience knowing many pot smokers and knowing what became of many of them after the pot days and reading others experiences in the many pot threads here.....if a pot smokers life was ruined,9 out of ten times he was doing something else besides pot....


----------



## Divine Wind

Harry Dresden said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just bringing pot to an event. In talking about people who can't leave the house without making sure they have their dope. Can't go a day without getting high.
> My experience comes from using pot between 1970 and 1975. Over 40 years of regret and dealing with intolerant, ignorant potheads who refuse to accept that not everyone has the same reaction and not everyone wants to be exposed to an ignoramus's pot residue.
> 
> 
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's you. You're not everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true im not everybody,but i bet i am like most everybody....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> experience knowing many pot smokers and knowing what became of many of them after the pot days and reading others experiences in the many pot threads here.....if a pot smokers life was ruined,9 out of ten times he was doing something else besides pot....
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about occasional pot smokers or college kids.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Divine.Wind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i knew lots of guys like that,and the great majority of them quit like i did,cold turkey,because it was getting to be a pain in the ass to get some,so we just quit.....if we were addicted we would not have quit as easy as we did....to this day 25-30 years later i may have indulged 4-5 times over the last 15 years....and that was at a get together and some of the younger guys had some...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's you. You're not everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats true im not everybody,but i bet i am like most everybody....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> experience knowing many pot smokers and knowing what became of many of them after the pot days and reading others experiences in the many pot threads here.....if a pot smokers life was ruined,9 out of ten times he was doing something else besides pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about occasional pot smokers or college kids.
Click to expand...

well people like tipsy and a few others here believe that if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since then.....you are still an addict.....she also stated and was backed up by another poster,that if you smoke a joint today,since it can still be detected 2-3 weeks in your blood,you are still high and should not be driving.....this is the kind of mentality that is in the pot threads by some clueless anti-pot people here ......


----------



## Carter Malone

WillowTree said:


> Important stuff!




If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.

As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Carter Malone

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
Click to expand...



"Nasty habit"? 

First, it's not addictive. 
Second, do you know any handicapped veterans or others who lived with uncontrollable pain?
This'd, why do you believe we can't address more than one issue at a time?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## WillowTree

Carter Malone said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Oh damn! My bad. There are no other drugs on earth capable of relieving pain? I apologize!


----------



## Papageorgio

Carter Malone said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Nasty habit"?
> 
> First, it's not addictive.
> Second, do you know any handicapped veterans or others who lived with uncontrollable pain?
> This'd, why do you believe we can't address more than one issue at a time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Psychology addictive. That said, we need to allow it as a pain controller, it is not as addictive as opioids and far less dangerous.


----------



## Papageorgio

WillowTree said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn! My bad. There are no other drugs on earth capable of relieving pain? I apologize!
Click to expand...


Opioids are much more dangerous and addictive than marijuana. Opiate addicts are at an epidemic levels in this country. I don't think smoking marijuana is very smart, other ways to consume it. For pain relief, it is supposed to work well.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Or, people just claim to be in pain to get to their next high.


----------



## WillowTree

Papageorgio said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn! My bad. There are no other drugs on earth capable of relieving pain? I apologize!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opioids are much more dangerous and addictive than marijuana. Opiate addicts are at an epidemic levels in this country. I don't think smoking marijuana is very smart, other ways to consume it. For pain relief, it is supposed to work well.
Click to expand...

MJ comes in pill form. It is called Marinol. Been around for decades!


----------



## Papageorgio

WillowTree said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn! My bad. There are no other drugs on earth capable of relieving pain? I apologize!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opioids are much more dangerous and addictive than marijuana. Opiate addicts are at an epidemic levels in this country. I don't think smoking marijuana is very smart, other ways to consume it. For pain relief, it is supposed to work well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ comes in pill form. It is called Marinol. Been around for decades!
Click to expand...


I didn't know, I don't use marijuana. I just read a bunch of materials and studies. It's like all plants, there are good qualities in them. The issue is people abuse it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Carter Malone said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

the right?.....how come Obama and the democrats never at least decriminalized this at the federal level?.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Would you expect Cory Booker, a black guy to be a drug pusher?  Really.  Doesn't it just fall into place?

Booker better start legalizing prostitution before the sex bots take over.  Then he can be a pimp as well as a drug dealer.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you live with pain and certain chronic illnesses then yes, this is very important stuff.
> 
> As with everything, the right is terrified of moving past the 19th century.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn! My bad. There are no other drugs on earth capable of relieving pain? I apologize!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opioids are much more dangerous and addictive than marijuana. Opiate addicts are at an epidemic levels in this country. I don't think smoking marijuana is very smart, other ways to consume it. For pain relief, it is supposed to work well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ comes in pill form. It is called Marinol. Been around for decades!
Click to expand...

some feel it doesnt work as well as the real stuff.....
Marinol vs Marijuana: What’s the Difference?

*Do they work for pain?*

Prescription dronabinol has been studied for postoperative and neuropathic pain and was not found to be any better than placebo. For chronic non-cancer pain, it has been found to be only slightly better than placebo. There have been fewer studies of marijuana than cannabinoid pharmaceuticals, perhaps in part due to regulatory restrictions, but marijuana has better results for pain in the few studies that have been done. In all of these studies, smoked marijuana was found to be better than placebo in relieving pain. Another study examined the effects of marijuana that was vaporized (not smoked) and found that it too was better than placebo at relieving neuropathic/nerve pain.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.


....so she was contrary to thousands of others in clinical trials were it worked well.....coming from you its just another one of your "stories"....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.
> 
> 
> 
> ....so she was contrary to thousands of others in clinical trials were it worked well.....coming from you its just another one of your "stories"....
Click to expand...

That's because all the potties protect is what supports the pro potty.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.
> 
> 
> 
> ....so she was contrary to thousands of others in clinical trials were it worked well.....coming from you its just another one of your "stories"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all the potties protect is what supports the pro potty.
Click to expand...

no its because you have nothing but stories that are contrary to to the actual truth,dont forget many here have read your fantastic stories you have told  about what happens with pot or are so far and few in between its kinda pointless to mention it......but then the anti-potties protect what supports their anti pot bullshit....and you have your reputation as being someone not very credible on this subject....live with it....


----------



## Moonglow

I've seen folks puke after smoking weed, yet they didn't the second time...I've also seen people puke on alcohol, smoking, chewing terbacco, too much to eat,porn, narcotics and other regurgitative tales..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.


----------



## Anathema

It will never be legal everywhere... because it will never be legal on my property, in my car, or at any property I have control over. 

In those places, possession will continue to be a Capitol offense.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.


How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> It will never be legal everywhere... because it will never be legal on my property, in my car, or at any property I have control over.
> 
> In those places, possession will continue to be a Capitol offense.


Don't worry, I don't invite you to holiday dinners...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.


more bullshit tipsy talk....


----------



## Moonglow

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> more bullshit tipsy talk....
Click to expand...

I am a danger to society because I troll USMB after getting stoned...


----------



## Papageorgio

Tipsycatlover said:


> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.



That happens with all chemical interactions in the human body. Some are allergic to peanuts and others have no issues with them. Some use hydrocodone and get addicted, others can use it all the time and not get addicted. Alcohol can make some people happy and some very tired and wanting there downright mean. So it is a case by case on many things.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
Click to expand...

you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Don't worry, I don't invite you to holiday dinners...



I wouldn't accept, even if you did. I rarely accept invites from friends or acquaintances, nevermind strangers or those whose lifestyle I disapprove if.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't invite you to holiday dinners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't accept, even if you did. I rarely accept invites from friends or acquaintances, nevermind strangers or those whose lifestyle I disapprove if.
Click to expand...

you must be one miserable person Anath.....hey i got a gal for you, she is pretty miserable too....have you met tipsy?....


----------



## Moonglow

Harry Dresden said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't invite you to holiday dinners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't accept, even if you did. I rarely accept invites from friends or acquaintances, nevermind strangers or those whose lifestyle I disapprove if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be one miserable person Anath.....hey i got a gal for you, she is pretty miserable too....have you met tipsy?....
Click to expand...

It's probably a deformed goiter..


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> you must be one miserable person Anath.....hey i got a gal for you, she is pretty miserable too...



Misery is far more often the proper state of being in a Proper Zociety than happiness

In already married, thsnks. .


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> It's probably a deformed goiter..



Deformed since birth and proud of it, Moonglow. One if less than 3000 +/- people  in the world with my specific issue. I exhibit every single symptom of the deformity and almost none of the major disabilities of it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Anathema said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you must be one miserable person Anath.....hey i got a gal for you, she is pretty miserable too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misery is far more often the proper state of being in a Proper Zociety than happiness
> 
> In already married, thsnks. .
Click to expand...

can you take her anyway?.....maybe lock her up in the cellar?....


----------



## Anathema

Harry Dresden said:


> can you take her anyway?.....maybe lock her up in the cellar?....



Sorry. I've bagged my limit. I don't have any extra tags.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Papageorgio said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with all chemical interactions in the human body. Some are allergic to peanuts and others have no issues with them. Some use hydrocodone and get addicted, others can use it all the time and not get addicted. Alcohol can make some people happy and some very tired and wanting there downright mean. So it is a case by case on many things.
Click to expand...

Actually Marinol isn't very effective at the best of times.

Marinol is compared to m&ms
Does the Pot Pill Work?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine took Marinol for the nausea of chemotherapy.   It didn't help at all.  It did nothing.   Her doctor suggested that she try marijuana just to see if it worked.   Against her better judgment she did, it turned her nausea into full on Exorcist style explosive vomiting.  So  she just put up the nausea.    She's okay now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens with all chemical interactions in the human body. Some are allergic to peanuts and others have no issues with them. Some use hydrocodone and get addicted, others can use it all the time and not get addicted. Alcohol can make some people happy and some very tired and wanting there downright mean. So it is a case by case on many things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Marinol isn't very effective at the best of times.
> 
> Marinol is compared to m&ms
> Does the Pot Pill Work?
Click to expand...

you did not read what this guy said next did ya.....this is why cancer people want to smoke it....
*
Elton said he switched to marijuana, which he smokes through a vaporizer - a device that heats the active ingredients into a vapor instead of burning them. He said it allows him to keep down his food and regain some of the weight he lost while on Marinol. *


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
Click to expand...

You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
Click to expand...

never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
Click to expand...

Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.


----------



## WillowTree

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
Click to expand...

The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
Click to expand...

thats not it at all,there plenty of anti pot people in these threads that dont agree with me and others,but unlike you,they dont put up the kind of bullshit that you put up and unlike you,many of them may have smoked it at one time and know better than to post the outlandish shit you have thrown up in these pot threads.....the crap you have thrown up about HOW POT IS, over the years in the pot threads, have proven to most here you have no idea about what you are talking about....but your tales have been quite entertaining and humorous....


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
Click to expand...

she calls everyone an addict,but when she gets called an alcoholic in return she gets a little perturbed....


----------



## Papageorgio

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
Click to expand...


I don't use marijuana, never have. I have been reading research and what the medical community and the naturopathic community are saying. 

It is a natural plant, created by God. While I don't think smoking it is healthy, the tinctures and skin creams have shown to be very positive. The cacao plant, where cocaine comes from has very positive attributes, including weight loss, pain control, and high altitude adaptation. The CBD which is in marijuana, does not produce the high and has been found effective in many areas of medicine. 

The crap that pharmaceutical companies push has side effects that cause long term side effect and even death. 

Again, if getting high is the purpose of marijuana, I'm against it. If it is for health reasons, I have little problem with it. It is safer than pharmaceutical drugs.


----------



## WillowTree

Heroin is a plant so I guess we should legalize that too!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WillowTree said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
Click to expand...


He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.  

So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Papageorgio said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't use marijuana, never have. I have been reading research and what the medical community and the naturopathic community are saying.
> 
> It is a natural plant, created by God. While I don't think smoking it is healthy, the tinctures and skin creams have shown to be very positive. The cacao plant, where cocaine comes from has very positive attributes, including weight loss, pain control, and high altitude adaptation. The CBD which is in marijuana, does not produce the high and has been found effective in many areas of medicine.
> 
> The crap that pharmaceutical companies push has side effects that cause long term side effect and even death.
> 
> Again, if getting high is the purpose of marijuana, I'm against it. If it is for health reasons, I have little problem with it. It is safer than pharmaceutical drugs.
Click to expand...


Do you know how many plants created by God can kill you?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
Click to expand...

maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Heroin is a plant so I guess we should legalize that too!


Heroin is not a plant.....it is made from the resin of poppy plants. Milky, sap-like opium is  removed from the pod of the poppy flower. This opium is refined to make morphine, then further refined into different forms of heroin.......


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> 
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
Click to expand...

Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.   

What addicts tell themselves.

10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute


----------



## Papageorgio

Tipsycatlover said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't use marijuana, never have. I have been reading research and what the medical community and the naturopathic community are saying.
> 
> It is a natural plant, created by God. While I don't think smoking it is healthy, the tinctures and skin creams have shown to be very positive. The cacao plant, where cocaine comes from has very positive attributes, including weight loss, pain control, and high altitude adaptation. The CBD which is in marijuana, does not produce the high and has been found effective in many areas of medicine.
> 
> The crap that pharmaceutical companies push has side effects that cause long term side effect and even death.
> 
> Again, if getting high is the purpose of marijuana, I'm against it. If it is for health reasons, I have little problem with it. It is safer than pharmaceutical drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how many plants created by God can kill you?
Click to expand...


Marijuana isn't one of them. I used to be dead set against marijuana however research is proving that marijuana has beneficial qualities and not as dangerous as prescription medications.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she calls everyone an addict,but when she gets called an alcoholic in return she gets a little perturbed....
Click to expand...

Call me anything you like.  I don't drink and never had the urge to justify the action.  Which is the difference you see.  I would never justify drinking,  never even claim that alcohol in cough syrup worked.  You on the other had defend pot with a rabid determination.


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heroin is a plant so I guess we should legalize that too!
> 
> 
> 
> Heroin is not a plant.....it is made from the resin of poppy plants. Milky, sap-like opium is  removed from the pod of the poppy flower. This opium is refined to make morphine, then further refined into different forms of heroin.......
Click to expand...

It comes from a plant! Better?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you think of me won't change the truth.  Pot is exceedingly dangerous.  The narrative, right now,  is controlled by drug addicts looking for their next high.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
Click to expand...

She thinks Reefer Madness is a documentary.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you used pot to know first hand the dangers you present to society?
> 
> 
> 
> you are asking a person who "claims" she had to be rushed to the ER because at a party she breathed in second hand smoke and she felt her heart was going to explode......and she believes if you smoked pot 30 years ago and havent touched any since you are still an addict,and if you smoke a joint today you are still high 2 weeks from now.....not a very credible person on this subject......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not it at all,there plenty of anti pot people in these threads that dont agree with me and others,but unlike you,they dont put up the kind of bullshit that you put up and unlike you,many of them may have smoked it at one time and know better than to post the outlandish shit you have thrown up in these pot threads.....the crap you have thrown up about HOW POT IS, over the years in the pot threads, have proven to most here you have no idea about what you are talking about....but your tales have been quite entertaining and humorous....
Click to expand...

A bit like watching an epileptic piss on an electric fence.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
Click to expand...

Do you save your bullshit in Word documents? I figure that would save time when you regurgitate it in the next twenty threads.


----------



## debbiedowner

Divine.Wind said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone is on the wrong side of the political divide doesn't mean they are _always_ wrong.  In this case, I support the legalization of Marijuana nation wide.
Click to expand...


Every conservative I know feels the same way. Doesn't matter what side you're on many can come together for legalization.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes we eat crackers or cereal...Muffins if we must and plenty of peanut butter, yeah, I've killed a few jars of peanut butter....
Click to expand...

Come on, admit it. You order pizza, and call the delivery driver, "DUUUDE!" at least seven times in two minutes.


----------



## debbiedowner

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone



Some employers have relaxed if marijuana found, but nothing else.


----------



## debbiedowner

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
Click to expand...


If Trump wants to create literally thousands of jobs just legalize Marijuana nationally.


----------



## Jarlaxle

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are laws against smoking in public, especially in the far LW Nanny States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enforce them. I called 911 about a car of pot smokers filling my car with pot smoke. They've buried the incident and told me it is inevitable. So will it be inevitable when I sick MADD on them next week.
Click to expand...

You are a poster child for punishing misuse of the 911 system with a public flogging (at least 500 lashes), a year in prison, and a $500,000 fine.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
Click to expand...


They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> The government should be less involved in the lives and destinies of addicts.  Stop giving them medical care.  Don't arrest anyone who is defending themselves against someone high on drugs.  A simple tox screen of the deceased would justify even deadly force.
> 
> This rehab and narcan nonsense has to stop.



This thread is about marijuana, not drug addiction nor alcohol or harder drugs.


----------



## debbiedowner

Lewdog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you let your kids smoke cigarettes? Where are those cigarette commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are 29 and 27 yo and I would let them and be more concerned about their judgement than their health.
> 
> And marijuana is not tobacco, so the cigarette commercial issue is irrelevant.
> 
> Marijuana has not been linked to lung cancer, has it?
> 
> No one puts tar in joints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus one can get vaporizers for smoking pot, just like for smoking tobacco/nicotine, which basically eliminates the main hazards involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were legalized, and I was in a position that I could try it, I would do the edibles and not smoke.  Of course I wouldn't want the ones that get you high with THC, I'd want the string that is just for pain, to replace the medicine I take for my fucked up back.
Click to expand...


I had a little chocolate last night, took the pain away I experience just about every day. It had thc in it, had a little bags of chips and went to bed an hour later. Best nights sleep in a while.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
Click to expand...





WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
Click to expand...


Is marijuana harmful? How so? You better make this good so I can tell a group of 70 year olds who smoke it a few times a week so they can quit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

debbiedowner said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
Click to expand...

Addiction specialists don't agree with you.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
Click to expand...


You ever ate face? Some of the best meat you'll ever have. You can grill it, bake it or batter it and fry.


----------



## debbiedowner

DigitalDrifter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can You Get Addicted To Weed? Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> The Surgeon General’s 1996 report entitled “Facing Addiction in America” describes marijuana as one of the “addictive drugs,”
> 
> Controversy over the recreational use of marijuana (cannabis) arises from the psychoactive properties of its primary ingredient–tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Cannabis also contains nearly 500 compounds that include 85 other cannabinoids and tetrahydrocannabivarins, which contribute to the acuteness of marijuana’s affect on the brain.
> 
> Marijuana is a dry, shredded green and brown mix of flowers, stems, seeds, and leaves derived from the hemp plant, known as “cannabis sativa”. The active chemical in marijuana which provides the mind-altering effect is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).
> 
> The most popular method of using marijuana is smoking it in hand-rolled cigarettes, known as a “joint”. It can also be smoked in small pipes or large water-filled devices called “bongs”. It can also be put into varies foods, like cookies or brownies. Marijuana smoke gives off a very pungent order.
> According to the U.S. government statistics (SAMHSA)
> 
> *Marijuana is the most-used drug after alcohol and tobacco in the United States. According to SAMHSA:*
> *In 2014, about 22.2 million people ages 12 and up reported using marijuana during the past month.*
> *Also in 2014, there were 2.6 million people in that age range who had used marijuana for the first time within the past 12 months. People between the ages of 12 and 49 report first using the drug at an average age of 18.5.*
> *In the past year, 4.2 million people ages 12 and up met the criteria for a substance use disorder based on marijuana use. *
> These were the numbers 2-3 year ago and the laws have changed dramatically since then to make smoking pot much easier.
> 
> Marijuana over-stimulates the endocannabinoid system in the brain, leading to both psychological and physical dependency. In fact, nearly 10 percent of people who smoke marijuana will eventually develop a dependency. Further, of the seven million Americans addicted to drugs, over four million are hooked on “pot”.
> 
> *Is Marijuana Addictive?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today there still seems to be some debate about whether you can become addicted to cannabis, or not. However, make no mistake about it; marijuana is addictive. For too long, popular culture has cast it as a near harmless source of “mind-altering entertainment”. Simply put, that is untrue. Pot is the most widely used and abused illicit drug in the world. Clinical studies, diagnostic and laboratory research, as well as anecdotal evidence, has shown that marijuana use can and does lead to dependence, abuse and addiction.
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive? Can You Get Addicted To Weed? | Addict Help
Click to expand...


NO this kind of stupid shit without any science to back it up is exactly why it's illegal. It was also meant to keep the population taking their addictive pills to drive the drug companies.


----------



## debbiedowner

WillowTree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's not that important. We have TONS of issues that are in need of attention and pot is at the bottom of that list, if it's even on the list.
> Most Americans don't care if your nasty habit is legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True there are more important issues, but this isn't just about people  getting high.  Pot is big business and, consequently, big taxes.
> 
> $1 Billion In Marijuana Taxes Is Addictive To State Governors
> _States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.
> 
> The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect.
> States are addicted to cannabis tax revenues. According to a new report from New Frontier Data, states with legalized marijuana are on track to generate approximately $655 million in state taxes on retail sales in 2017. Within that tax figure, $559 million will come just from cannabis taxes, much more than from alcohol taxes.
> 
> The report also forecasts that tax revenues in states with legalized marijuana will reach $1.8 billion, of which $1.4 billion will be from cannabis specific taxes. This money isn't easily replaceable if the Department of Justice reviews its current approach to marijuana. Plus, the Trump administration is calling for deep cuts in many programs with its proposed budget and this puts further pressure on state governors to continue providing services its residents have come to expect._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tax the shit out of cigarette smokers too!
Click to expand...


And they tax the shit out of marijuana.


----------



## debbiedowner

WillowTree said:


> Correct! Make Mexico happy. Import their drugs! That's a good plan!



Shows how little you know, none of the states import it. Grown right here in the U.S. edibles made here too.


----------



## Moonglow

Jarlaxle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes we eat crackers or cereal...Muffins if we must and plenty of peanut butter, yeah, I've killed a few jars of peanut butter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, admit it. You order pizza, and call the delivery driver, "DUUUDE!" at least seven times in two minutes.
Click to expand...

I wish we did have pizza or chinese delivery here in the woods..


----------



## debbiedowner

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
Click to expand...


No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive. 

There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.


----------



## Nosmo King

Tipsycatlover said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
Click to expand...

There was once an idiot just like you.  His name was Wayne Wheeler and he was the driving force behind the Temperance movement during the moronic Prohibition years.

At the government's urging, there was an effort to poison some liquor with industrial alcohol.  Scores of people died as a result.  Wheeler, ever the primary asshole of his day, said those deaths were deliberate suicides and no pity should be wasted on those unfortunate victims.  Other pro-Prohibitionist were appalled by his callousness and the Prohibition movement began to lose steam.

It must be not only intellectually exhausting, but emotionally, physically, and possibly financially draining as well.  How does a person like yourself with an almost preternatural ability to be a dick maintain your energy and self esteem?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Jarlaxle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes we eat crackers or cereal...Muffins if we must and plenty of peanut butter, yeah, I've killed a few jars of peanut butter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, admit it. You order pizza, and call the delivery driver, "DUUUDE!" at least seven times in two minutes.
Click to expand...

You're a creepy _dude_ who likes to harm children.


----------



## Jarlaxle

debbiedowner said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is marijuana harmful? How so? You better make this good so I can tell a group of 70 year olds who smoke it a few times a week so they can quit.
Click to expand...

It causes excessive consumption of Doritos, anx use of the word, DUUUUUUDE"?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is marijuana harmful? How so? You better make this good so I can tell a group of 70 year olds who smoke it a few times a week so they can quit.
Click to expand...

Is shellfish harmful? Ask those who go into anaphylactic shock when it's introduced into their bodies. Do you have the right to force-feed shellfish to people?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
Click to expand...

And there are plenty of 60-plus who can't go a day without it.


----------



## Moonglow

Nosmo King said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> 
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a steak can harm a six month old baby, should I be barred from buying a steak?
> 
> The harmful argument applies to fire arms too.
> 
> The harmful argument applies to spray cans and automobiles and archery sets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good arguments for taking opiods.  Good for you.
> 
> Don't bar anyone from taking anything.
> 
> End support.  No more medical care. No rehab. Parents who throw addicts that are minors in the street cannot be prosecuted.  No wefare, no ebt, no trip to the emergency room.  Ban narcan.  The right to use Deadly force against a druggie is unquestioned.
> Then, maybe, we wouldn't have Rudy Eugene's crimes be compared to a paper cut.
> 
> Rudy Eugene: No Bath Salts, Only Marijuana Found In Face-Eater Toxicology Tests (VIDEO, PHOTOS) | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was once an idiot just like you.  His name was Wayne Wheeler and he was the driving force behind the Temperance movement during the moronic Prohibition years.
> 
> At the government's urging, there was an effort to poison some liquor with industrial alcohol.  Scores of people died as a result.  Wheeler, ever the primary asshole of his day, said those deaths were voluntary suicides and no pity should be wasted on those unfortunate victims.  Other pro-Prohibitionist were appalled by his callousness and the Prohibition movement began to lose steam.
> 
> It must be not only intellectually exhausting, but emotionally, physically, and possibly financially draining as well.  How does a person like yourself with an almost preternatural ability to be a dick maintain your energy and self esteem?
Click to expand...

Two fifths a day..


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> 
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.
> 
> What addicts tell themselves.
> 
> 10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute
Click to expand...

you must be drinking again.....show me were i ever in any conversation with you said ....Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe......ill be around to wait for your proof....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> 
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she calls everyone an addict,but when she gets called an alcoholic in return she gets a little perturbed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me anything you like.  I don't drink and never had the urge to justify the action.  Which is the difference you see.  I would never justify drinking,  never even claim that alcohol in cough syrup worked.  You on the other had defend pot with a rabid determination.
Click to expand...

am i defending pot or disputing the bullshit you put up,there is a difference......figure it out if you are able to....


----------



## Harry Dresden

debbiedowner said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
Click to expand...

you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.
> 
> What addicts tell themselves.
> 
> 10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be drinking again.....show me were i ever in any conversation with you said ....Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe......ill be around to wait for your proof....
Click to expand...

You did.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
Click to expand...

You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.

Do you know how absurd that sounds?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.
> 
> What addicts tell themselves.
> 
> 10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be drinking again.....show me were i ever in any conversation with you said ....Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe......ill be around to wait for your proof....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did.
Click to expand...

lets see it.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.
> 
> What addicts tell themselves.
> 
> 10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be drinking again.....show me were i ever in any conversation with you said ....Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe......ill be around to wait for your proof....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see it.....
Click to expand...

You quoted yourself !

Are you high?


----------



## Nosmo King

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
Click to expand...

Describe, if you can, addiction.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
Click to expand...

you must be drunk today.....i smoked pot aprox 30 years off and on.....70's to the 90's and went a few years in there were i never touched the stuff.....this century maybe 4 times...if i was an "addict" as you claim i would not have been able to go a few years in between and i would constantly be smoking it here in this century....its legal were i am at...but no pot....learn what an addict is before you throw your ignorance around...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe is one of the markers of an addict.  It just is.  Continual justification of a substance as harmful as marijuana is, comes from the addiction.  Especially claiming that the addicting substance is actually GOOD for you.
> 
> What addicts tell themselves.
> 
> 10 Most-Used Excuses for Hiding Addiction | Palm Beach Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be drinking again.....show me were i ever in any conversation with you said ....Anyone who disagrees with using drugs is an asswipe......ill be around to wait for your proof....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You quoted yourself !
> 
> Are you high?
Click to expand...

so you cant show me saying what you said,more tipsy talk.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be high Harry D but you would fail a drug test!
> 
> 
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
Click to expand...

You quoted yourself about six times already.  You're too high to even post.  Go to sleep you're not making sense.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> never said you would not....just talking about her credibility and knowledge when it comes to pot,which is pretty bad.....
> 
> 
> 
> Because I do not agree with you.  Only you know the truth about miracle pot.  Why?  Because that is what addicts do.  Their whole lives is justification for using.  Everyone else is lying.  No one knows how wonderful pot is but, oddly enough, other users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conversation might go better if you didn't assume he was an addict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly sounds like an addict!   Addicts constantly justify their addictions.  That's one of the markers of addiction.    The addictive substance is everything good in life, Conversely, point out how harmful pot is, the cause of stroke, heart attack, the addict goes on a tirade about how none of it is true.   It's all a plot by alcoholics who are even worse.   And, that is the true mark of the addict.  Someone else is always worse.
> 
> So if our friend here does not like being called an addict, he can stop acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should find out what an addict is.....stating how things actually are is not being an addict....stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You quoted yourself about six times already.  You're too high to even post.  Go to sleep you're not making sense.
Click to expand...

and yet you cant point out one of those 6 quotes....here let me help you out....the only time in this thread i called you an asswipe was here....*".stating things that are bullshit like you do time and time again is being a dishonest asswipe".*....now tell me,was i calling you an asswipe because of the bullshit you spew or was i calling you one because you dont agree with using pot?.........put the bottle away and figure it out,if you cant ask your caretaker to help you out....


----------



## MindWars

Tipsycatlover said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
Click to expand...




Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction

New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
Click to expand...

It's almost addictive as sex...When you've been married to them for 25 years...


----------



## MindWars

debbiedowner said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad our elected officials are focusing on the important shit....
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Useless tools running our country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The marijuana industry, like the gaming industry, is not only a job creator but a revenue machine.  It's important if you want jobs, a regulated drug trade, increased tax revenue for states and municipalities and a decrease in our prison population.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see a down side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the drug safe or harmful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is tobacco?  Is alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harmful? Hell yes! So why legalize another harmful substance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is marijuana harmful? How so? You better make this good so I can tell a group of 70 year olds who smoke it a few times a week so they can quit.
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## MindWars

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Just because alcohol is legal didn't create a nation of alcoholics as the authoritarian asshats forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost addictive as sex...
Click to expand...


Only in brain sets like yours.


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drug use is way different than alcohol.  An addict is an addict 100% of the time.
> 
> Employers are already complaining about the scarcity of employees that aren't addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost addictive as sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in brain sets like yours.
Click to expand...

That's beyond my control as it is an inherent behavior...


----------



## MindWars

The Gov. has had a patent on pot for years while telling the public it has no medic.  value to it.  You mean you can't pick up on the lies told about it. 

For decades the gov. who made billions off the " WAR ON DRUGS" ................said no purpose in it,  it is not medicinal but today suddenly it serves for multiple health issues oh isn't that strange. 

So you see now instead of raping the people through the courts,  DEA, the war on drugs  they' do it through BIG PHARMA as they charge you outrageous prices for it, and sell you GMO bs crops .


----------



## MindWars

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't say addicts, employers said could not pass a drug test. You don't get addicted to marijuana. You do get addicted to alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost addictive as sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in brain sets like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's beyond my control as it is an inherent behavior...
Click to expand...


Must be those two bottles of jack Daniels you swig down twice a week.


----------



## MindWars

Patent US6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants

====================================






Cannabis Cures Cancer and The Government Has Known Since 1974


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addiction specialists don't agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's almost addictive as sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in brain sets like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's beyond my control as it is an inherent behavior...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be those two bottles of jack Daniels you swig down twice a week.
Click to expand...

Green or black label?


----------



## MindWars

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana use can be problematic but only rarely leads to addiction
> 
> New Study Proves Marijuana Is Not Addictive
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost addictive as sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in brain sets like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's beyond my control as it is an inherent behavior...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be those two bottles of jack Daniels you swig down twice a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green or black label?
Click to expand...


Black


----------



## EvilCat Breath

MindWars said:


> View attachment 142395
> 
> Patent US6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
> 
> ====================================
> 
> View attachment 142397
> 
> 
> Cannabis Cures Cancer and The Government Has Known Since 1974


You know this isn't true.  Too many addicts with cancer die.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws


Liberals want our citizens drug addicted and stupid so they'll vote for these idiot politicians.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

MindWars said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
Click to expand...

 Pot is addictive and it destroys your lungs and finally it is a gateway drug to her substances. Every crack cocaine user started with marijuana.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Nosmo King said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
Click to expand...

People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.


----------



## MindWars

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive and it destroys your lungs and finally it is a gateway drug to her substances. Every crack cocaine user started with marijuana.
Click to expand...


Dude it is not addictive,  trust me back in my day I knew dozens of pot smokers they were not addicted.  There is nothing addictive in it. 

Check out the PATENT gov. has had on it, they've brainwashed the public into believing that there was so much money being made by fooling the people into thinking we needed the DEA,  the WAR on drugs, .........etc

It was all a money maker for the FEDS  think about how many are in the circle to make money 

From the cops, the courts, the states, the FEDS.........etc

Hell our own military guards the poppy fields in Afghanistan


----------



## MindWars

I grew up around people who smoked pot all the time they never ever had WITHDRAWS that these liberal medical sites try telling people it''s as addictive as booze that such fkn bs it is sickening. 

But everyone is fine with those opiates being pushed by medical dr's. and nobody sees or says a dam thing when the medical gods are pushing those.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

AvgGuyIA said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.
Click to expand...

Yea


AvgGuyIA said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want our citizens drug addicted and stupid so they'll vote for these idiot politicians.
Click to expand...

There is really no way for a society to survive with a significant proportion of the population drug users.


----------



## Nosmo King

AvgGuyIA said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.
Click to expand...

People have been eating hamburgers for years.  Are burgers addictive too?  People have been wearing cologne for years.  Is cologne addictive? Please, if you are able, eminent addiction.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
Click to expand...

Jack-assle thinks child abuse is funny.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

MindWars said:


> Dude it is not addictive, trust me *back in my day* I knew dozens of pot smokers they were not addicted. There is nothing addictive in it.


Are they still smoking pot today?  Yessss!


----------



## debbiedowner

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of 60-plus who can't go a day without it.
Click to expand...


And why should they? They are living life and it's none of your GD business. If anyone or myself want to do anything short of murder in the confines of my own house it's my business, not yours. That's the problem we have too many do gooders, stay the fuck out of my life.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
Click to expand...


Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.

What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals want our citizens drug addicted and stupid so they'll vote for these idiot politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is really no way for a society to survive with a significant proportion of the population drug users.
Click to expand...

Funny thing is, it's been going on for thousands of years...Yes, alcohol is a drug...


----------



## debbiedowner

MindWars said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive and it destroys your lungs and finally it is a gateway drug to her substances. Every crack cocaine user started with marijuana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude it is not addictive,  trust me back in my day I knew dozens of pot smokers they were not addicted.  There is nothing addictive in it.
> 
> Check out the PATENT gov. has had on it, they've brainwashed the public into believing that there was so much money being made by fooling the people into thinking we needed the DEA,  the WAR on drugs, .........etc
> 
> It was all a money maker for the FEDS  think about how many are in the circle to make money
> 
> From the cops, the courts, the states, the FEDS.........etc
> 
> Hell our own military guards the poppy fields in Afghanistan
Click to expand...


Might as well give it up with some of these people. They are hell bent on telling everyone what they can and cannot do in the confines of their home.


----------



## debbiedowner

Nosmo King said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been eating hamburgers for years.  Are burgers addictive too?  People have been wearing cologne for years.  Is cologne addictive? Please, if you are able, eminent addiction.
Click to expand...


Now, I love my burgers. I might just be addicted.


----------



## Moonglow

I know that cherry Dr.Pepper is a hard habit to break..


----------



## debbiedowner

Moonglow said:


> I know that cherry Dr.Pepper is a hard habit to break..



LOL that's because it has caffeine in it.


----------



## Moonglow

debbiedowner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that cherry Dr.Pepper is a hard habit to break..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's because it has caffeine in it.
Click to expand...

Damn drugs....


----------



## debbiedowner

Moonglow said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that cherry Dr.Pepper is a hard habit to break..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's because it has caffeine in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn drugs....
Click to expand...


You better put that shit down now and never look back.


----------



## debbiedowner

Well, gotta get ready for work, yes still work and have since 14. But I can post from work after we toke up and get rid of the pizza boxes, burger wrappers, empty chip bags and 6 boxes of those so so girl scout cookies.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142395
> 
> Patent US6630507 - Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants
> 
> ====================================
> 
> View attachment 142397
> 
> 
> Cannabis Cures Cancer and The Government Has Known Since 1974
> 
> 
> 
> You know this isn't true.  Too many addicts with cancer die.
Click to expand...

whats the matter tips?.....cant answer my question above?...or was it one of those Ooooops moments?....or just more tipsy drivel?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive and it destroys your lungs and finally it is a gateway drug to her substances. Every crack cocaine user started with marijuana.
Click to expand...

geezus not another one.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

AvgGuyIA said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana is not addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People have been smoking it for years but it's not addictive.  Such nonsense.
Click to expand...

if you can put it down with no problems it aint addictive....


----------



## debbiedowner

AvgGuyIA said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot is addictive and it destroys your lungs and finally it is a gateway drug to her substances. Every crack cocaine user started with marijuana.
Click to expand...


I assume you have 100% scientific proof of your claims? If not then shut up.


----------



## JimBowie1958

debbiedowner said:


> Might as well give it up with some of these people. They are hell bent on telling everyone what they can and cannot do in the confines of their home.



Unfortunately, there are limits to the privacy of ones home.

We dont allow for slavery, pedophilia, networking in human trafficking etc simply because one might do it in one's own home.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Marijuana is addictive.

Is Marijuana Addictive?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tipsycatlover said:


> Marijuana is addictive.
> Is Marijuana Addictive?


1) a commercial site that treats pot addiction is not really an objective site.
2) at no point do they discuss chemical vrs mental 'addiction'. The symptoms they give are all due to mental issues and psychological dependency, IMO.
"Common symptoms were severe nausea, vomiting, high blood pressure, anxiety, panic attacks and paranoia."  <-psychological not chemical reactions due to panic.
3) The best way to treat marijuana use would seem to address abuse/irresponsible use and not maintain a blanket ban on the market.

We have been  fighting this 'war on drugs' for what 120 years or so now and things have only gotten worse by making it risky and difficult to get help when problems arise and by financing criminal syndicates..


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of 60-plus who can't go a day without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why should they? They are living life and it's none of your GD business. If anyone or myself want to do anything short of murder in the confines of my own house it's my business, not yours. That's the problem we have too many do gooders, stay the fuck out of my life.
Click to expand...

The point was about the propagated lie that pot is not addictive. Stay on topic.
In addition to the devastating anxiety and depression-inducing effects which are dishonestly obfuscated by the pot lobby and the sleazy politicians who see another tax revenue opportunity.
I don't care what drugs people use as long as they keep their drugs and their altered states to themselves. Problem is that pot is injected into the systems of people in its smoked vicinity and ignorant potheads and duped pot advocates have no idea of the danger.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
Click to expand...

What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?


----------



## The Derp

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You're pretty slow so I'll stick to the simpler point of the discussion and that is the falsehood that pot is not addictive for everyone.



I'm not even sure that pot is addictive, period.  Yes, toking at a young age does have adverse affects on your health...which is why it should have an age restriction to it like alcohol does...21 (or 18, if we're using tobacco as the point of comparison).   I admit I don't know all the science behind cannabis, but what I do know is that instances of _*addiction*_ to marijuana are not as prevalent as addiction to _*alcohol*_ or addiction to _*nicotine*_.  And the means by which alcohol and nicotine are delivered to people are a buttload unhealthier than vaping or even doing some bong hits.


----------



## The Derp

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?



OK, I don't think liberals believe you should be able to smoke weed out in public, in the open as you would tobacco.  If establishments want to have toking rooms, those are always away from the public.  You cannot control what people will do out in public with pot, anymore than you can control what people will do out in public with cigarettes.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
Click to expand...

you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

The Derp said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I don't think liberals believe you should be able to smoke weed out in public, in the open as you would tobacco.  If establishments want to have toking rooms, those are always away from the public.  You cannot control what people will do out in public with pot, anymore than you can control what people will do out in public with cigarettes.
Click to expand...

Tobacco, which was ubiquitous in public for centuries, has been legislated into near public extinction. If the will was there, the law could prevent public pot smoking just as it had for the previous millenia.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Harry Dresden said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
Click to expand...

Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?


----------



## debbiedowner

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
Click to expand...


Inject? Even if smoked outside I doubt anyone is getting injected in public. Now if you're in close quarters probably in your case a real closed up restroom with some one else maybe you inhale a little second-hand smoke. I've never known anyone that injected pot.  And I kind of bet you don't either.

If you're talking air quality what the hell are you breathing in at this moment? Like I said, it's none of your goddamn business if I smoke pot in my house. T


----------



## debbiedowner

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> 
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
> Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
> My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?
Click to expand...


Sure I am because it didn't happen.


----------



## debbiedowner

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I don't think liberals believe you should be able to smoke weed out in public, in the open as you would tobacco.  If establishments want to have toking rooms, those are always away from the public.  You cannot control what people will do out in public with pot, anymore than you can control what people will do out in public with cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco, which was ubiquitous in public for centuries, has been legislated into near public extinction. If the will was there, the law could prevent public pot smoking just as it had for the previous millenia.
Click to expand...


I believe in certain areas where it is legal it has been banned from smoking in public.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I don't think liberals believe you should be able to smoke weed out in public, in the open as you would tobacco.  If establishments want to have toking rooms, those are always away from the public.  You cannot control what people will do out in public with pot, anymore than you can control what people will do out in public with cigarettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco, which was ubiquitous in public for centuries, has been legislated into near public extinction. If the will was there, the law could prevent public pot smoking just as it had for the previous millenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in certain areas where it is legal it has been banned from smoking in public.
Click to expand...

That doesn't stop anyone.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

debbiedowner said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
> Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
> My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am because it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

It didn't happen? That's an incredible combination of ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> 
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
> Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
> My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?
Click to expand...

you are so full of shit.....do think no one here has ever been by a car with someone smoking?.....geezus roshawn your stories are getting to be as fantastic as tipsies...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!



Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.


----------



## Harry Dresden

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> 
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
> Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
> My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am because it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't happen? That's an incredible combination of ignorance and arrogance.
Click to expand...

thats what happens when you tell these incredible stories....


----------



## WillowTree

So! Do you guys want pot for medicinal reasons or recreational use?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

frigidweirdo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
Click to expand...

Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.


----------



## The Derp

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Tobacco, which was ubiquitous in public for centuries, has been legislated into near public extinction. If the will was there, the law could prevent public pot smoking just as it had for the previous millenia.



Well, hold on...criminalization of marijuana isn't something that's been around for millennia.  In fact, it's only been around since the 1930's.  That's when marijuana was criminalized in the US.  And it was criminalized not because of anything to do with health or public safety.  It was criminalized because those in the timber industry didn't want their resources usurped by cheaper, easier-to-grow hemp.  So they couched prohibition along racial lines, vilifying "Mexican" immigrants by way of weed.  This video explains it:


----------



## The Derp

WillowTree said:


> So! Do you guys want pot for medicinal reasons or recreational use?



Who cares?  Why does it have to be one or the other?


----------



## The Derp

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.



Are they though?  In relation to what?  Because you could say that legal pot has caused pot-related driving accidents to "skyrocket", but if the instances of pot-driving were low to begin with, then saying they grew by 100% or whatever isn't as huge as you'd like us to think.  Like, going from 2 to 4 is a 100% increase.  So what is the scope and scale of what we're talking about?  How many pot-related incidents before legalization vs. post-legalization?


----------



## The Derp

Harry Dresden said:


> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......



It's like the people who oppose legalization have never toked before in their lives, or did so 40 years ago.  Pot has changed a lot in the last 40 years.  The pot people toked in the 1970's isn't anywhere near what the pot people toke today.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tipsycatlover said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
Click to expand...


Alcohol does. 

People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?


----------



## Harry Dresden

The Derp said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the people who oppose legalization have never toked before in their lives, or did so 40 years ago.  Pot has changed a lot in the last 40 years.  The pot people toked in the 1970's isn't anywhere near what the pot people toke today.
Click to expand...

some of the stories they tell are pretty funny though.....


----------



## Papageorgio

debbiedowner said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some employers have relaxed if marijuana found, but nothing else.
Click to expand...


Depends on the job. Anyone testing positive for marijuana will be prohibited from driving a commercial vehicle until they go through a drug treatment program.


----------



## Papageorgio

debbiedowner said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can become mentally obsessed with pot, but it is not physically or chemically addictive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. Some people become physiologically dependent. You won't hear that from the pot lobby and they'll propagate obfuscation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you prove that?.....just asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he can't prove that. There are a couple far out articles on the net, probably written by tipsy that say it's very addictive.
> 
> There's a wide range of ages posting on this site and just about anyone my age almost 70 can be living specimens it's not addictive. We have smoked on and off for 50 years, yes it's become stronger but you can also still find what we had in the 60's. I used to smoke daily in the military, when I got out about every weekend. When my kids were teenagers didn't even mentioned it and quit for about 15 years. Man what a shock I discovered when I stated on and off again. Couldn't believe how much the price went up. Now it's every once in awhile. Had some medicinal chocolate last night with THC, no didn't go out of my mind and didn't think about killing anyone. I think I'd rather vape it.
Click to expand...


It is not physically addictive however you can develop a physiological addiction.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

The Derp said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the people who oppose legalization have never toked before in their lives, or did so 40 years ago.  Pot has changed a lot in the last 40 years.  The pot people toked in the 1970's isn't anywhere near what the pot people toke today.
Click to expand...

Today it is significantly more intense which makes it more dangerous and more impactive on passive ingestion.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

frigidweirdo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
Click to expand...


Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.


----------



## debbiedowner

Papageorgio said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some employers have relaxed if marijuana found, but nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the job. Anyone testing positive for marijuana will be prohibited from driving a commercial vehicle until they go through a drug treatment program.
Click to expand...


Yes agreed it does depend on the job. Office workers and some assisted living facilities test but not for marijuana where i'm from.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> So! Do you guys want pot for medicinal reasons or recreational use?


when they make illegal the 2 most dangerous things out there,alcohol and tobacco,then i will back making pot illegal.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

No one gets high on tobacco.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
Click to expand...

you got it wrong as usual....
Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one gets high on tobacco.


its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...


----------



## WillowTree

debbiedowner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some employers have relaxed if marijuana found, but nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the job. Anyone testing positive for marijuana will be prohibited from driving a commercial vehicle until they go through a drug treatment program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes agreed it does depend on the job. Office workers and some assisted living facilities test but not for marijuana where i'm from.
Click to expand...

No discrimination allowed!


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
Click to expand...

Pot damages the lung more than cigs!


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it wrong as usual....
> Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
> As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
> Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
> Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?
Click to expand...

Oh good! Then your pilot can take it and fly! Great news!


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot damages the lung more than cigs!
Click to expand...

thats debatable.....i smoked a lot in the 70's with a bong,so so in the 80's some in the 90's hardly at all since 2000....had a lung X-Ray 3 months ago because my doctor thought because of that smoking i should have one.....he was amazed at how good it was,he said i would never know you smoked...


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it wrong as usual....
> Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
> As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
> Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
> Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! Then your pilot can take it and fly! Great news!
Click to expand...

dont be as foolish as tipsy is willow....all i did was prove what she said was not very factual....


----------



## Geaux4it

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws



Booker is an Obama Minnie me. A real dipshit

-Geaux


----------



## basquebromance

Geaux4it said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booker is an Obama Minnie me. A real dipshit
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


that's racist


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
Click to expand...

All true.  But that isn't the objection.  The complaints you have against tobacco you can have against sugar.  Marijuana impairs one's ability to think clearly and make sound decisions.  That's what's wrong with pot and the potties who use.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!


We have legal alcohol. Does that mean we're a nation of drunks?


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot damages the lung more than cigs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats debatable.....i smoked a lot in the 70's with a bong,so so in the 80's some in the 90's hardly at all since 2000....had a lung X-Ray 3 months ago because my doctor thought because of that smoking i should have one.....he was amazed at how good it was,he said i would never know you smoked...
Click to expand...

I posted literature that says differently. BTW did you know that pot is sooooooo much stronger now than when you smoked it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Harry Dresden said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it wrong as usual....
> Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
> As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
> Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
> Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?
Click to expand...

Maybe it depends on who you ask.

Fatal accidents involving stoned drivers soared in Washington since pot was legalized


----------



## WillowTree

Synthaholic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> We have legal alcohol. Does that mean we're a nation of drunks?
Click to expand...

Pretty much. It's always something you people need to alter your concisouness!


----------



## Synthaholic

Divine.Wind said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
Click to expand...

It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.

The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.


----------



## WillowTree

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All true.  But that isn't the objection.  The complaints you have against tobacco you can have against sugar.  Marijuana impairs one's ability to think clearly and make sound decisions.  That's what's wrong with pot and the potties who use.
Click to expand...

It really fucks with your depth perception too.


----------



## Synthaholic

WillowTree said:


> Important stuff!


It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Anyone who has ever dealt with addicts has heard every possible argument.  Including chocolate is addictive, pot isn't or whatever the drug of choice is.  

The addict ultimately must make the decision to quit on his or her own.  Until they hit their own bottom they will justify their own addiction.


----------



## Divine Wind

Synthaholic said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
Click to expand...

That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.


----------



## Papageorgio

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it wrong as usual....
> Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
> As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
> Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
> Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! Then your pilot can take it and fly! Great news!
Click to expand...


Pilots are randomly tested for drugs and alcohol. Either in their system and they are grounded. So you are being a bit of a drama queen.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
Click to expand...

They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.

Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
Click to expand...


Buy a 12 pack on Saturday, pretty simple.


----------



## Divine Wind

Papageorgio said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got it wrong as usual....
> Stoned driving on the rise, but is it as risky as drinking and driving?
> As more states legalize marijuana for medical or recreational use, concern is rising about the risk of people getting behind the wheel while high. The latest highway safety statistics confirm the number of drivers testing positive for pot has increased dramatically -- but driving under the influence of alcohol remains a far more deadly threat.
> Is It More Dangerous To Drive Under the Influence of Alcohol or Marijuana?
> Does Driving High on Marijuana Increase Fatal Crashes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! Then your pilot can take it and fly! Great news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pilots are randomly tested for drugs and alcohol. Either in their system and they are grounded. So you are being a bit of a drama queen.
Click to expand...

A bit?  Sir, you are being too kind.  

Obviously the same rules that apply to alcohol should be applied to drugs.  Legal, restricted and taxed.


----------



## Synthaholic

Divine.Wind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
Click to expand...

No, it's a statewide ban on Sunday alcohol sales. Alabama too, I think. Georgia in most, excluding Atlanta and others.


----------



## Synthaholic

Divine.Wind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
Click to expand...

Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.


----------



## Divine Wind

Synthaholic said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
Click to expand...

Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?


----------



## Synthaholic

Tipsycatlover said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
Click to expand...

Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.

You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> i shall no longer call him "Crazy Cory"!
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker Will Face An Uphill Battle Fixing America’s “Badly Broken” Drug Laws


*Of course it will not succeed with both houses in Congress and the Presidency in the hands of Republicans.  States have to take the initiative.  It is legal for recreational use in 8 states and medical only use in another 17 states which means Marijuana is sold legally in half the states yet sellers and buyers in all of those states are in violation of federal drug laws, truly a mockery of the law. *


----------



## Divine Wind

Synthaholic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
Click to expand...

I support legalizing all drugs.  I also support regulation of those same drugs as we do alcohol.  What I don't support are authoritarian assholes who say we should legalize drugs but ban guns.  Those motherfuckers are hypocrites.


----------



## Synthaholic

Divine.Wind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?
Click to expand...

You're trying to change my argument from religion to ideology. I'm not arguing ideology. I don't want legal marijuana because it's what Liberals should want. I want it because there is no valid reason why it should be illegal. Especially when there are worse substances - like alcohol - that are legal.


----------



## WillowTree

Divine.Wind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support legalizing all drugs.  I also support regulation of those same drugs as we do alcohol.  What I don't support are authoritarian assholes who say we should legalize drugs but ban guns.  Those motherfuckers are hypocrites.
Click to expand...

Okay! How about a swim at your own risk policy? You good with that or are we expected to save your ass when you o d on heroin?


----------



## WillowTree

Synthaholic said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to change my argument from religion to ideology. I'm not arguing ideology. I don't want legal marijuana because it's what Liberals should want. I want it because there is no valid reason why it should be illegal. Especially when there are worse substances - like alcohol - that are legal.
Click to expand...

Here's what I don't get. Why would you want to ADD to the misery that alcohol and nicotine bring to society?


----------



## Divine Wind

WillowTree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support legalizing all drugs.  I also support regulation of those same drugs as we do alcohol.  What I don't support are authoritarian assholes who say we should legalize drugs but ban guns.  Those motherfuckers are hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! How about a swim at your own risk policy? You good with that or are we expected to save your ass when you o d on heroin?
Click to expand...

Works for me.  I believe in evolution.  You?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

The fact marijuana is a class 1 drug is ludicrous. There are many confirmed medicinal uses. Big Pharma is going to lobby hard to keep cannabis from being legalized, they can't patent it. Considering the other issues congress has to deal with, and their lack of ability to prove they can function, I don't see this going to far to quickly.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to change my argument from religion to ideology. I'm not arguing ideology. I don't want legal marijuana because it's what Liberals should want. I want it because there is no valid reason why it should be illegal. Especially when there are worse substances - like alcohol - that are legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I don't get. Why would you want to ADD to the misery that alcohol and nicotine bring to society?
Click to expand...


How are you adding to the misery? People use the plant for many different things already.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

miketx said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is not habit forming. Next lie please.
Click to expand...


Actually it is habit forming, perhaps not physically addictive. You're muddling habit forming and physical addiction.


----------



## Flopper

Synthaholic said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> State's rights and Booker is an asshat
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Legalizing it nationally doesn't or shouldn't prevent a state from the enacting stricter laws just like they do with alcohol.  Back in the day, some states allowed drinking at 18, some at 21.  Result?  Lots of border liquor stores and bars.   God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's a statewide ban on Sunday alcohol sales. Alabama too, I think. Georgia in most, excluding Atlanta and others.
Click to expand...

*I think some counties in Alabama are still dry.  I can't imagine living in a place where you can't buy a beer or have a glass wine with dinner. *


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Synthaholic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
Click to expand...

You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.

Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.


----------



## Divine Wind

BuckToothMoron said:


> The fact marijuana is a class 1 drug is ludicrous. There are many confirmed medicinal uses. Big Pharma is going to lobby hard to keep cannabis from being legalized, they can't patent it. Considering the other issues congress has to deal with, and their lack of ability to prove they can function, I don't see this going to far to quickly.


Big Pharma will fight for profit.  If there's a profit, they'll fight for it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
Click to expand...

Murder is as old as Cain and Able.  Pot doesn't change the equation.


----------



## Divine Wind

Flopper said:


> I think some counties in Alabama are still dry.  I can't imagine living in a place where you can't buy a beer or have a glass wine with dinner.


God Bless America!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is as old as Cain and Able.  Pot doesn't change the equation.
Click to expand...

It does when it's unintentional and would never have happened if it were not for drug impairment.

If it were not for pot, would this kid have jumped four stories to impale himself?

Pot Death: Teen Leaps 4 Stories After Eating Marijuana Cookie

And you haven't even gotten to those both drunk and stoned.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The support for pot needs to be removed.   The protections need to be taken away.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> The support for pot needs to be removed.   The protections need to be taken away.


Ain't gonna happen, deal with it..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The support for pot needs to be removed.   The protections need to be taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't gonna happen, deal with it..
Click to expand...

No.  That actually could happen.  Addicts of all kinds depend on a support network of enablers.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The support for pot needs to be removed.   The protections need to be taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't gonna happen, deal with it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  That actually could happen.  Addicts of all kinds depend on a support network of enablers.
Click to expand...

Well you can try to flip the burger however you like but others are taking care of business..


----------



## Synthaholic

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks that you can't buy a six pack on Sunday in Mississippi. That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you.
> 
> The least that the Federal govt should do is remove the Federal penalties for marijuana, and hemp.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to change my argument from religion to ideology. I'm not arguing ideology. I don't want legal marijuana because it's what Liberals should want. I want it because there is no valid reason why it should be illegal. Especially when there are worse substances - like alcohol - that are legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I don't get. Why would you want to ADD to the misery that alcohol and nicotine bring to society?
Click to expand...

I thought conservatives believed in choice? I choose to not smoke cigarettes, I choose to drink alcohol and smoke marijuana in moderation.

You people always claim you want government out of your lives and to stop telling you what you can and can't do - except when you don't.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tipsycatlover said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you conservatives love to make these predictions, and you're always wrong.


----------



## Moonglow

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the local population making a vote.  If that same local population voted to legalize pot, would you be spouting "That's elected officials imposing their religious beliefs on you"?  I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing pot wouldn't be a religion-based decision, like Sunday alcohol bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it's all based upon local ideology.  Do you want to impose your ideology across the nation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to change my argument from religion to ideology. I'm not arguing ideology. I don't want legal marijuana because it's what Liberals should want. I want it because there is no valid reason why it should be illegal. Especially when there are worse substances - like alcohol - that are legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I don't get. Why would you want to ADD to the misery that alcohol and nicotine bring to society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought conservatives believed in choice? I choose to not smoke cigarettes, I choose to drink alcohol and smoke marijuana in moderation.
> 
> You people always claim you want government out of your lives and to stop telling you what you can and can't do - except when you don't.
Click to expand...

Not now, now it's time for them to rise up and crush the opposition, just as soon as they sober up and stop wanting the world to die miserably, since they are...


----------



## Synthaholic

Divine.Wind said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some counties in Alabama are still dry.  I can't imagine living in a place where you can't buy a beer or have a glass wine with dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless America!
Click to expand...

She has a very short window.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> 
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is as old as Cain and Able.  Pot doesn't change the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when it's unintentional and would never have happened if it were not for drug impairment.
> 
> If it were not for pot, would this kid have jumped four stories to impale himself?
> 
> Pot Death: Teen Leaps 4 Stories After Eating Marijuana Cookie
> 
> And you haven't even gotten to those both drunk and stoned.
Click to expand...

Stop being stupid.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tipsycatlover said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All true.  But that isn't the objection.  The complaints you have against tobacco you can have against sugar.  Marijuana impairs one's ability to think clearly and make sound decisions.  That's what's wrong with pot and the potties who use.
Click to expand...

*The complaints you have against tobacco you can have against sugar.*
you can have it against fast food....red meat....prescription drugs....the list goes on doesnt it....


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot damages the lung more than cigs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats debatable.....i smoked a lot in the 70's with a bong,so so in the 80's some in the 90's hardly at all since 2000....had a lung X-Ray 3 months ago because my doctor thought because of that smoking i should have one.....he was amazed at how good it was,he said i would never know you smoked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted literature that says differently. BTW did you know that pot is sooooooo much stronger now than when you smoked it?
Click to expand...

yes i know....did you know that you can vape it now and it takes out much of the shit because its heated and not combusted?....... also short puffs not the deep ones and you dont inhale the smoke.....its called science....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tipsycatlover said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco are drugs, along with all sorts of things coming out of pharma companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobacco does not impair the ability to drive.   Driving while impaired from pot is a growing concern because pot involved accidents are increasingly deadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alcohol does.
> 
> People drink and drive and it's illegal over a certain limit, isn't it? Are you suggesting we ban alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is is illegal to drive drunk or drive when you have been drinking. It's already banned.   Ban pot the same way.   From what I have read, stoned drivers are less likely to get into an accident than drunk drivers, but stoned drivers are more likely to be involved in a deadly accident than drunk drivers.
Click to expand...


Well isn't that the point? Ban pot driving, rather than pot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is NOT addictive, but pot haters are juuuuust fine allowing " prescribed" meds to be taken like candy. Which is thousands of times more dangerous, and addictive.  Those are the people who teach kids, do surgery, fix your teeth, work at a bank.  Functional addicts until they hit bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
Click to expand...



Did you write "Reefer Madness"?


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> 
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is as old as Cain and Able.  Pot doesn't change the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when it's unintentional and would never have happened if it were not for drug impairment.
> 
> If it were not for pot, would this kid have jumped four stories to impale himself?
> 
> Pot Death: Teen Leaps 4 Stories After Eating Marijuana Cookie
> 
> And you haven't even gotten to those both drunk and stoned.
Click to expand...

Doesn't your argument also apply to alcohol?


----------



## Muhammed

miketx said:


> Pot is not habit forming.


Yes it is. A chronic user of marijuana experiences physical withdrawal symptoms. It is both physically and psychologically addictive.


----------



## Muhammed

initforme said:


> I meant fast food has a horrible effect on people but we don't ban it.  Its chock full of preservatives and sugars and sodium.  Its downright frightening.  But banning it isnt the answer.  Eating it perhaps once a month should be ok.


The speed at which a meal is served has no effect on it's nutritional content. So demonizing "fast food" is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Muhammed

DigitalDrifter said:


> Might as well, the entire country either wants to be high on pot, or prescription drugs.
> Goddamn losers.


Actually the most commonly consumed addictive drug in America is caffeine.


----------



## WillowTree

Harry Dresden said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets high on tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot damages the lung more than cigs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats debatable.....i smoked a lot in the 70's with a bong,so so in the 80's some in the 90's hardly at all since 2000....had a lung X-Ray 3 months ago because my doctor thought because of that smoking i should have one.....he was amazed at how good it was,he said i would never know you smoked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted literature that says differently. BTW did you know that pot is sooooooo much stronger now than when you smoked it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i know....did you know that you can vape it now and it takes out much of the shit because its heated and not combusted?....... also short puffs not the deep ones and you dont inhale the smoke.....its called science....
Click to expand...

No Harry D, I don't know! I don't do it!


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillowTree said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> its very addictive and very hard to quit and slowly kills you if you are a more than avg smoker.....like you did not know that...
> 
> 
> 
> Pot damages the lung more than cigs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats debatable.....i smoked a lot in the 70's with a bong,so so in the 80's some in the 90's hardly at all since 2000....had a lung X-Ray 3 months ago because my doctor thought because of that smoking i should have one.....he was amazed at how good it was,he said i would never know you smoked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted literature that says differently. BTW did you know that pot is sooooooo much stronger now than when you smoked it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i know....did you know that you can vape it now and it takes out much of the shit because its heated and not combusted?....... also short puffs not the deep ones and you dont inhale the smoke.....its called science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Harry D, I don't know! I don't do it!
Click to expand...

i know you dont....just thought i would give you some info....


----------



## Flopper

Muhammed said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well, the entire country either wants to be high on pot, or prescription drugs.
> Goddamn losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the most commonly consumed addictive drug in America is caffeine.
Click to expand...

*I normally drink 2 to 4 cups of coffee a day and have for many years.  However, I can easily skip coffee with no symptoms at all.  I have done it many times. 

Some people have addictive personalities that predisposed them to developing addictions.  I have seen young people that have serious problems when they don't have access to gaming.  My son-in-law spent most of his life going from one addiction to another, alcohol, tobacco, gambling, drugs coffee, overeating, etc.  As soon as he kicked one he would develop another addiction.  I know there are many drugs that are physically addictive with terrible consequences but some people can be mentally addicted to just about anything and symptoms can be as bad as physical addiction.*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Marion Morrison said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot is addictive for some people. Trust me, I'm a musician.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't handle drinking responsibly.  Should they be banned from drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to deflect from the claim that potheads are non violent?
> 
> If rhe victim had a gun these potheads would not be beating anyone else up.   Pot does not make someone peaceful.  Potheads do not want to sit around and eat chips.  They are violent killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You list ONE case of violence involving pot.  Now go ahead and share about 5,000 more and you might have a point.  And before you go listing ones about gang members committing crimes while high... use some common sense, because the gang members are not committing crimes because of pot, it's because they are fucking gang members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time a pothead smokes in public they are committing an act of violence by injecting a mind-altering poison into others' bodies in their vicinity. Children and babies included. Creepy. It's becoming epidemic with the decriminalization of pot. The public sphere is being held hostage by ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you write "Reefer Madness"?
Click to expand...

Whenever someone goes down the _Reefer Madness_ road they demonstrate naivete and backwards ignorance.
You need to catch up by about 50 years.
Most of the harmful effects of pot were not yet known back in the 1960's when we beta testers were using the phallacy of Reefer Madness as an excuse to dismiss pot critics of that time. Still very much like you backwards pot advocates of today.


----------



## Jarlaxle

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean dr tipsy,the one who speaks from experience?...
> 
> 
> 
> You've smoked pot for 50 years.  That's how you know it's not addictive.
> 
> Do you know how absurd that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post? Did I smoke pot everyday? Nope, even in the military probably a couple times a week. Then weekends then didn't for quite a few years. In past year have had 3 joints and two pieces of chocolate medicinal.
> 
> What give you the right to tell me what I can and cannot do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What gives you the right to inject THC into other people's systems, which is exactly what happens if you smoke that shit in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would have to have a group of people smoking to get that or you would have to be standing downwind right next to the person smoking,and i doubt that happens to you because you are too dam paranoid.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to determine what is harmful to others?
> Boomer: It's True, I Had Second-Hand High During 'MNF' Broadcast
> My car was filled with pot smoke a couple of weeks back. From the car of potheads in front of me at an intersection. What if I had children or a baby in a car seat in my car? You're OK with that?
Click to expand...

You are hallucinating.


----------



## Jarlaxle

debbiedowner said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered how where it is legal people pass drug tests in employment.
> 
> I know at my husband's firm you flunk you're gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some employers have relaxed if marijuana found, but nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the job. Anyone testing positive for marijuana will be prohibited from driving a commercial vehicle until they go through a drug treatment program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes agreed it does depend on the job. Office workers and some assisted living facilities test but not for marijuana where i'm from.
Click to expand...

I have heard that PC game developers will start testing.

If you come up negative for pot, they don't hire you!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.

Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study


Evolution in action.   I say "let'em!"


----------



## Jonesy Rose

Is the  problem with marijuana addiction or misplaced moral standards?  Everything is dangerous if not used correctly and/or in  moderation.  There is such a thing as dying from drinking too much water.  There are those who can't stop drinking water due to some sort of mental glitch, and can die if not closely monitored around the drinking fountain.  Due to circumstances beyond my control, I take a lot of medicine, mostly for pain control.  The meds are beginning to cause pain, and if a healthy person took the meds that I take by accident, they'd likely die. As another example, cancer drugs are lethal to everyone.  Looked at with this perspective, addiction to marijuana doesn't sound too dangerous to me.  If a couple of hash brownies a day mellowed me out, and took the pain down to a bearable level - I would ask for it.  This has become a serious thought process for me.  Legalizing it and gaining tax revenue will give marijuana the proper veneer of social acceptance.  Not that I care about social acceptance; it's just easier not to be hassled for using it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I have never heard of anyone stoned on water.  There is a condition called water intoxication caused by drinking huge,amounts of water and not urinating.  That's not a usual response.  

Marijuana causes cognitive impairment and impedes judgment as well as causing heart attacks.


----------



## Jonesy Rose

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have never heard of anyone stoned on water.  There is a condition called water intoxication caused by drinking huge,amounts of water and not urinating.  That's not a usual response.
> 
> Marijuana causes cognitive impairment and impedes judgment as well as causing heart attacks.


The water intoxication is how you have defined it - I couldn't remember the details, other than I knew someone who would drink water until he had real dangerous problems.  His care giver told me he could die.  I have heart problems, and have some scarring, but my cardio man won't call it a heart attack - but I'm at risk and have been for years.  Cognitive impairment - is an issue with my meds already.  Once your health is compromised, it can't be made right again.  'Tis a quandary.  It would be great not to deal with so much pain.


----------



## Slashsnake

Tipsycatlover said:


> Marijuana causes cognitive impairment and impedes judgment as well as causing heart attacks.



Yet nobody has ever died from Marijuana overdose. 

Seriously why do people as dumb as you have to be allowed to post on internet forums?


----------



## Jonesy Rose

Maybe you need to read the entire post before you blow your own horn.  I didn't mention dying from marijuana - it was water intoxication.  I am interested in the pain relief effects of marijuana - not reading posts from a sarcastic troll like you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

https://www.tennessean.com/story/op...galize-nationally-jeff-hunt-column/536010001/

Tell me how great Marijuana is again.


----------



## mamooth

Tipsycatlover said:


> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study



You can say the same about Twinkies 

So, do you also support banning Twinkies?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

mamooth said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about Twinkies
> 
> So, do you also support banning Twinkies?
Click to expand...


Does anyone get stoned on Twinkies?
Is there such a thing as "medicinal Twinkies"?
Does anyone make a claim of health benefits from Twinkies?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Slashsnake said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marijuana causes cognitive impairment and impedes judgment as well as causing heart attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet nobody has ever died from Marijuana overdose.
> 
> Seriously why do people as dumb as you have to be allowed to post on internet forums?
Click to expand...


Cannabinoid Poisoning: Background, Pathophysiology, Epidemiology

Acute cannabis toxicity results in difficulty with coordination, decreased muscle strength, decreased hand steadiness, postural hypotension, lethargy, decreased concentration, slowed reaction time, slurred speech, and conjunctival injection. Large doses of THC may produce confusion, amnesia, delusions, hallucinations, anxiety, and agitation, but most episodes remit rapidly. Long-term users may experience paranoia, panic disorder, fear, or dysphoria.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about Twinkies
> 
> So, do you also support banning Twinkies?
Click to expand...


Definitely, those are pure chemical that is killing American people. I was ecstatic they went out of business and saddened when it came back. 

How does that crap qualify as a food.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tipsycatlover said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about Twinkies
> 
> So, do you also support banning Twinkies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone get stoned on Twinkies?
> Is there such a thing as "medicinal Twinkies"?
> Does anyone make a claim of health benefits from Twinkies?
Click to expand...


Actually Hostess needs to be sued for putting that crap out.


----------



## debbiedowner

Tipsycatlover said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important stuff. Colorado is seeing tens of millions in increased sales taxes, enabling them to keep other taxes lower while not diminishing services.
> 
> 
> 
> They will still not be able to cover the losses drug use incurs.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed.   It's been taxed for years and has never been able to pay for the losses drinking incurs.  Never.   Not even close.  The taxes on alcohol doesn't even pay for the cost of driving related offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losses from alcohol dwarf any from marijuana.
> 
> You don't have the auto accidents, domestic abuse, property damage, deaths with marijuana use that you do with booze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will.  The more widespread the use the more damage.  One man shoots his wife, another eats the eyeballs out of another man's head, a group of potties laugh as they watch a man drown.
> 
> Just increase that.  It's an approximation of what you will get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Murder is as old as Cain and Able.  Pot doesn't change the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when it's unintentional and would never have happened if it were not for drug impairment.
> 
> If it were not for pot, would this kid have jumped four stories to impale himself?
> 
> Pot Death: Teen Leaps 4 Stories After Eating Marijuana Cookie
> 
> And you haven't even gotten to those both drunk and stoned.
Click to expand...


Teen Alcohol Use - Teen Suicide

Teen Alcohol Use 


Alcohol is the drug most commonly used among teens. While most teens say they disapprove of heavy drinking, teen alcohol abuse still occurs. And alcohol is one of the risk factors associated with teen suicide. Keep reading for more on teen alcohol use, abuse, and dependency.



And, despite assertions by teens to the contrary, 80 percent of high school seniors have used alcohol at some point. However, most teens underestimate the problems that drinking alcohol can pose, and many of them do not even realize that it can contribute to depressive symptoms that can eventually result in teen suicide.

*Risk factors involved in teen alcohol abuse*

While teen alcohol abuse is not terribly rampant, it can contribute to teen depression and suicide. Here are some of the risk factors that can trigger alcohol abuse:


Mental and emotional problems. Because emotional and mental disorders can be so stressful, many teenagers seek alcohol as a means of self-medication. When they drink alcohol, their problems seem to shrink. The initial euphoria that comes with the first stages of intoxication can be a welcome release from mental and emotional problems. 
Family history. Teenagers who have a family history of alcohol abuse are at risk of teen alcohol abuse. This is because addictions are partially genetic, and also because a teenager living in a home where alcohol is abused is exposed to alcohol on a regular basis, and often has the means to easily obtain it. 
Family situation. A stressful situation at home can lead to escapism through alcohol and, as a result, a developed dependency upon it. 
Violence. Teenagers who experience sexual, physical, mental or emotional violence, or who witness it regularly, can be more prone to teen alcohol abuse. Alcohol becomes a way to deal with the problems and to forget reality for a time.
*Teen alcohol abuse and teen suicide*

Many teenagers, especially those who are subject to teen depression, feel as though they only feel “normal” when taking alcohol. Additionally, the changes that the body experiences while on alcohol are of a limited duration. When the “buzz” wears off, teenagers might feel even more depressed than they did before. These feelings can lead to suicidal thoughts, and even teen suicide attempts. Teens who recognize they have a dependency can begin to feel helpless, as though they will never escape their alcohol abuse. These feelings of hopelessness and increased depression can also lead to teen suicide. Teen alcohol abuse is one of the risk factors of teen suicide, and it is important to recognize the problems that an alcohol addiction can cause.

*Getting help for teen alcohol abuse*

It is important to get help for teen alcohol abuse before it develops into a problem that can lead to destructive behaviors, including problems with holding a job, schoolwork, drug addiction, prolonged depression, and even teen suicide. There are many alcohol treatment problems geared toward helping teens overcome the addiction. Therapy is often a good idea in order to help teens work through depression and suicidal thoughts and feelings. This is especially important as withdrawal symptoms associated with teen alcohol abuse can be quite severe and discouraging. Support and care by family and friends is essential to the treatment process.

Teen Alcohol Use Main Source Material: “Teens and Alcohol,” Resource Center. National Youth Violence Prevention. [Online.]



Related Article: Teen Drug Abuse >>


----------



## debbiedowner

Alcohol and adolescent suicide.  - PubMed - NCBI

*Alcohol and adolescent suicide.*

*Now I don't condone teen alcohol or marijuana use. *


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Papageorgio said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addicts don't care how dangerous pot is.
> 
> Marijuana use holds three-fold blood pressure death risk: study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say the same about Twinkies
> 
> So, do you also support banning Twinkies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone get stoned on Twinkies?
> Is there such a thing as "medicinal Twinkies"?
> Does anyone make a claim of health benefits from Twinkies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Hostess needs to be sued for putting that crap out.
Click to expand...

The unions killed Hostess.  The upside is the bakeries making the former hostess goods are non union,  so some good came out of it after all.


----------



## mamooth

Papageorgio said:


> Definitely, those are pure chemical that is killing American people. I was ecstatic they went out of business and saddened when it came back.
> 
> How does that crap qualify as a food.



And here I thought it was just a few dumb liberals who wanted to ban food that was bad for you, like supersized soft drinks.

Needless to say, I oppose such bans, as do most liberals.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, those are pure chemical that is killing American people. I was ecstatic they went out of business and saddened when it came back.
> 
> How does that crap qualify as a food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought it was just a few dumb liberals who wanted to ban food that was bad for you, like supersized soft drinks.
> 
> Needless to say, I oppose such bans, as do most liberals.
Click to expand...


Cupcake, where did I mention banning food?


----------



## MarathonMike

No drug is without risk. But weed has pain killing properties and calming properties that make it a viable alternative to Opiods which is straight up poison and killing 30,000+ Americans a year. The benefits of weed outweigh the risks IMO.


----------



## Jonesy Rose

The drops that are legal to use are available on amazon and on other sites on the internet that deal strictly in cannabis and hemp products.  I'm going to order a bottle of the drops because of the pain relieving reputation.  The meds I'm using now are deadly and addictive.  And they don't work as well as I need them to.  It's a bitch to get old and decrepit!


----------



## dblack

Tipsycatlover said:


> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!



How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?


----------



## MarathonMike

Jonesy Rose said:


> The drops that are legal to use are available on amazon and on other sites on the internet that deal strictly in cannabis and hemp products.  I'm going to order a bottle of the drops because of the pain relieving reputation.  The meds I'm using now are deadly and addictive.  And they don't work as well as I need them to.  It's a bitch to get old and decrepit!


I hope they work for you. IMO it is disgraceful that the FDA turns a blind eye to what is going on with prescription Opiates.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

dblack said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?
Click to expand...

Do you REALLY think drug addicts think for themselves?  Really?  You gonna go with that?


----------



## dblack

Tipsycatlover said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you REALLY think drug addicts think for themselves?  Really?  You gonna go with that?
Click to expand...


Yeah, they do. And, in any case, the freedom to decide for ourselves what is good for us is fundamental. We shouldn't surrender that freedom to authoritarian asshats who think they know better than everyone else.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

dblack said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you REALLY think drug addicts think for themselves?  Really?  You gonna go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do. And, in any case, the freedom to decide for ourselves what is good for us is fundamental. We shouldn't surrender that freedom to authoritarian asshats who think they know better than everyone else.
Click to expand...

You have the freedom to die of an overdose, a drug induced heart attack, getting stoned and jumping out of the fourth floor window.  

The problem isn't your freedom, you aren't the one whose actions should be stopped.  It's the damn fools trying to help you that need to be stopped.   Carrying narcan should bring a ten year sentence.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Shut up and just pass the Cheetos.  Got a joke for you.

In the 80s, they found a huge field of MJ.  So they decided to allow the Colorado National Guard use their Choppers to fly it out and dispose of it.  For the next 3 days, nothing was heard from the National Guard.  They finally found them chilled out in a Cheetos factory.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tipsycatlover said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you REALLY think drug addicts think for themselves?  Really?  You gonna go with that?
Click to expand...


So are you okay with people taking opiates for pain control? If a person can manage pain by taking THC or CBC, I seem to think it is better than taking the highly addictive and dangerous opiates. Just a thought.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Papageorgio said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of drug addicts.   That's the way to prosperity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nation of people free to think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you REALLY think drug addicts think for themselves?  Really?  You gonna go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you okay with people taking opiates for pain control? If a person can manage pain by taking THC or CBC, I seem to think it is better than taking the highly addictive and dangerous opiates. Just a thought.
Click to expand...


I had surgery on my foot, on the bones and nerves.   I didn't take anything for pain.  I don't see why these fakers can't do without pain medication either.  The only people that should get pain medication is if they are terminal. 

Addicts don't need pain medication, they are addicts.  Put them into withdrawal.  They will be the better for it.


----------

